# 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: THE BIG DOG IS BACK



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Pretty loaded Raw. Becky def beating up Ric :lmao 

Lookin forward to it


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

They're gonna do an amnesia angle with Dean and just retcon the whole heel turn, aren't they?:lol


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Well sounds like a yawn show to me, this Ambrose thing could be somewhat interesting and I am interested to see who will challenge Sasha and Bayley although 10 to 1 Tamina and Nia at Fastlane and then Trish and Lita at Mania 

Ric Flair segement, Becky beats up Ric leading to match between the 2 at Fastlane Charlotte and Becky that is

Roman Reigns, yawn although I will say this if they turn him heel here I'll actually give the the company some kudos although I think it will be nothing more then pandering and promoting 

As far as the NXT superstars go they will probably all win there matches against 3rd tier talent 

why not make things interesting and have a fatal 4 way between the guys to see who gets to challenge Balor at Fastlane but once again they're not going to do that 

As far as Ambrose goes why not have him in action against EC3 with Alexa Bliss as guest referee I think that could be good 

Have Rollins and Mcintyre in a steel cage match once again I think that would be solid or even Balor and Lashley in a steel cage for the IC 

Hey just some thoughts and ideas here


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

i will skip this week. I don't want to look like i support Roman's return in any way.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



NotGuilty said:


> i will skip this week. *I don't want to look like i support Roman's return in any way*.


You take wrestling too seriously.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> You take wrestling too seriously.


Not really no. I just dislike the guy as a wrestler and since their using him for a ratings boost I decided not to help inflate their numbers 

Nice try kid.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



NotGuilty said:


> Not really no. I just dislike the guy as a wrestler and since their using him for a ratings boost I decided not to help inflate their numbers
> 
> Nice try kid.


How do you know they are using him for a ratings boost? He's appearing on GMA the day after, so it's probable that he asked WWE if he could appear on Raw. I highly doubt Vince rang him begging him to return to pop a rating.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

The Big Dog is back in his yard!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Reigns, Ric Flair and Lesnar in one show?

They'll still find a way to fuck it up.

Makes me believe Lesnar will be involved with Reigns in some way, Rollins makes the save. And it's rather predictable that Becky interrupts the Ric Flair celebration, though I'd like to think they'd be quite 'creative' for modern day WWE and have it done in style. Think beer truck, milk truck, zamboni etc - but of course, they won't.

What else they got for Mania? Besides those two matches, I can't tell you anything else


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



Erik. said:


> Reigns, Ric Flair and Lesnar in one show?
> 
> They'll still find a way to fuck it up.
> 
> ...


Lesnar's there too?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



Brock said:


> Lesnar's there too?


He's been advertised, yeah. 

Surprising they're putting Lesnar, Flair and Reigns all on one show though with 7 weeks build to Wrestlemania.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

This Raw could be pretty good from what is expected, Can't wait.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

WWE has hired Bruce Prichard to be the top creative guy and he starts this Monday. Should be interesting to see how that plays out starting with this show:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099382010571718656


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

The Rock is in ATL tonight :hmm:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

I hope Roman is on either first or last, cos I have an appointment bang smack in the middle of when Raw airs here - it's from 2pm to 5pm, and my appointment is scheduled for 3:30. Typical :lol


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Should be interesting to see Prichard back as head of creative. We'll see if he's worth it or if he's just as yes man as early as tomorrow.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan, if Roman announces he's coming sooner than we think :banderas

Fingers crossed Brock rips out Seth's spine, and plays it like a guitar.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

My ponder with Pritchard is if he comes in right off the gate with some lingering ideas or he just sits on the fence. I guess it is way too early to judge but Vince does seem willing to throw anything at the wall to see what sticks, so if Bruce does have some ideas he has been sitting on I'd assume Vince will be all ears. The cynic would say anything good or bad instantly gets thrown on his door though. I just hope Bruce can just get some common sense into Vince's head, maybe get him to read/listen to Cornette's reviews the last two weeks and hope he at least ponders a iota of it. I'm probably giving him too much credit though, as it's a nice payday to sign off on too.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

I hope the Big Dog's not Poochie.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

I hope they throw us a curveball and Charlotte beats the shit out of Ric.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

In honour of Flairs birthday celebration.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

The Big Dog, on his health and whether he will do more than just give us an update. Imagine if Ambrose were to appear with Rollins and Reigns, trying to do the Shield fist thing. I'd maybe be fine with that since theres not many opportunities left for the Shield to be together.

I have nothing against Bruce Prichard, but everything probably still runs through Vince. Hopefully the show is better.

I'm not expecting Ric Flair to take bumps or do anything physical. Has he since his near death experience a few years ago? I don't think so. I assumed thats why we haven't seen much of him for a long time.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

In for Seth and FLAIR.

If Flair were to take a bump on his 70th birthday. :lmao


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



Showstopper said:


> In for Seth and FLAIR.
> 
> If Flair were to take a bump on his 70th birthday. :lmao


Been waiting for that day ever since Flair said he'd been cleared to take bumps again :bosque

His birthday is as good a chance as any :flair


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Becky Lynch better crash Ric Flair's celebration to save this Raw from being total garbage.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



Brock said:


> Been waiting for that day ever since Flair said he'd been cleared to take bumps again :bosque
> 
> His birthday is as good a chance as any :flair


If there is anyone crazy enough to do it, it's Ric!

:flair3


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



Erik. said:


> In honour of Flairs birthday celebration.


That was such a great segment :lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Damn most attractive RAW in a while.

Becky Lynch returns/Flair celebration
Roman Reigns returns
NXT stars continue to beat everyone 
AND Lesnar is advertised tonight?

WWE has my attention. Expectations have still been set very low.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



Dolorian said:


> That was such a great segment :lol


One of the best segments of the last 10 years.

Just a shame it was in a company no one watches.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



prosperwithdeen said:


> AND Lesnar is advertised tonight?


I've seen a couple of people say this here but where has he been advertised for tonight? They didn't mention him on the preview and he is not listed in WWE events page.

Not that he wouldn't still show up but I have not seen him advertised for tonight.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



Perturbator said:


> The Rock is in ATL tonight :hmm:


I usually don't buy it, but him popping up would actually make a lot of sense and work for everyone


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

I'm guessing Roman is via satellite. They won't let anything upset their chances at getting Titty Flair being cheered.
Ric enters, becky does heel things, maybe even Ronda joins in and breaks his arm, followed by Titty Flair rushing out with her balloons heaving alongside for the rescue.
Maybe throw in Steph too to get her payback on Ronda.


It's still going to get boos anyway


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



Xobeh said:


> I'm guessing Roman is via satellite. They won't let anything upset their chances at getting Titty Flair being cheered.
> Ric enters, becky does heel things, maybe even Ronda joins in and breaks his arm, followed by Titty Flair rushing out with her balloons heaving alongside for the rescue.
> Maybe throw in Steph too to get her payback on Ronda.
> 
> ...


Charlotte beating Ric is what they need to do. Don't even care if Becky and Charlotte double team him, but Becky CANNOT be the only heel tonight.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

I can't wait for my beautiful, adorable Roman baby :x :x :x :redface


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



Erik. said:


> In honour of Flairs birthday celebration.



I remember watching this on TV. Was in tears from laughing so hard.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



Xobeh said:


> I'm guessing Roman is via satellite. They won't let anything upset their chances at getting Titty Flair being cheered.
> Ric enters, becky does heel things, maybe even Ronda joins in and breaks his arm, followed by Titty Flair rushing out with her balloons heaving alongside for the rescue.
> Maybe throw in Steph too to get her payback on Ronda.
> 
> ...


When did you last watch lol 

:beckylol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



Showstopper said:


> WWE has hired Bruce Prichard to be the top creative guy and he starts this Monday. Should be interesting to see how that plays out starting with this show:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099382010571718656



I see Jeff Jarrett got his boy a job again just like he did in TNA. Next thing you know Karen will be the GM of the women’s division. :gameover


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

All I'm hoping for tonight is to hear The Four Horsemen theme. I know Arn just got released but I'm still holding out hope.


----------



## cainkopeland (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Reports are shawn Michael's, sting and Ricky steamboat all backstage, really interested which way they go with this birthday. Charlotte ripping into ric for never main eventing wrestlemania, Ronda or Becky crashing party or maybe nothing will happen and it just a genuine birthday celebration.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



cainkopeland said:


> Reports are shawn Michael's, sting and Ricky steamboat all backstage, really interested which way they go with this birthday. Charlotte ripping into ric for never main eventing wrestlemania, Ronda or Becky crashing party or maybe nothing will happen and it just a genuine birthday celebration.


Steamboat was actually at the real bday so he makes sense. No idea why HBK is there. I know I sound like a broken record, but Charlotte HAS TO BE A NASTY HEEL here. She needs to make you hate her more. While she has been crushing it, I just feel like the audience needs to get even more pissed off at her. Have her destroy Ric. Bloody him up good. I have ZERO idea where Becky/Ronda fall into this. Ronda for the save makes sense, but I don't know how to book Becky. I'm actually more interested in what they do with this then I am Reigns.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



bradatar said:


> Steamboat was actually at the real bday so he makes sense. No idea why HBK is there. I know I sound like a broken record, but Charlotte HAS TO BE A NASTY HEEL here. She needs to make you hate her more. While she has been crushing it, I just feel like the audience needs to get even more pissed off at her. Have her destroy Ric. Bloody him up good. I have ZERO idea where Becky/Ronda fall into this. Ronda for the save makes sense, but I don't know how to book Becky. I'm actually more interested in what they do with this then I am Reigns.


Yeah because we want more feminist garbage


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



bradatar said:


> Steamboat was actually at the real bday so he makes sense. No idea why HBK is there. I know I sound like a broken record, but Charlotte HAS TO BE A NASTY HEEL here. She needs to make you hate her more. While she has been crushing it, I just feel like the audience needs to get even more pissed off at her. Have her destroy Ric. Bloody him up good. I have ZERO idea where Becky/Ronda fall into this. Ronda for the save makes sense, but I don't know how to book Becky. I'm actually more interested in what they do with this then I am Reigns.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100069525310062592
Don't know if it'll be just a backstage thing but it wouldn't surprise me if a lotta legends showed up on stage tonight to wish him a happy Bday before Becky crashes it


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

HBK is there because he retired him and because HBK needs to be involved in anything he can since like HHH he's an egomaniac


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Yeah because we want more feminist garbage


How at all did you get feminist bullshit? You want Becky to beat him up and get non-existant heat on her? That will flop. Ric coming out and just having a birthday party is stupid and doesn't build anything.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

People are forgetting the most important question, will David 'WCW Legend' Flair be there?


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



Dibil13 said:


> They're gonna do an amnesia angle with Dean and just retcon the whole heel turn, aren't they?:lol


With Pritchard back maybe they do the whole Snitsky "It Wasn't My Fault" angle with Dean saying he was just a "lunatic" and him attacking Seth on the night of Roman's announcement was just him being him. Everything after that was just his inner lunatic and for all of that "It Wasn't His Fault" he was dealing with loss in his way.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



cainkopeland said:


> Reports are shawn Michael's, sting and Ricky steamboat all backstage, really interested which way they go with this birthday. Charlotte ripping into ric for never main eventing wrestlemania, Ronda or Becky crashing party or maybe nothing will happen and it just a genuine birthday celebration.



Becky needs to show up and attack Ric. It's best for business :becky2


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mango13 said:


> cainkopeland said:
> 
> 
> > Reports are shawn Michael's, sting and Ricky steamboat all backstage, really interested which way they go with this birthday. Charlotte ripping into ric for never main eventing wrestlemania, Ronda or Becky crashing party or maybe nothing will happen and it just a genuine birthday celebration.
> ...


I think the only person getting a whooping of sorts is Charlotte if it plays out like some of us have imagined.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

richochet looks like bold roman reigns.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

From PWInsider...



Spoiler: RAW



Bruce Prichard is backstage for his first official day back with WWE Creative.

Backstage for the Ric Flair 70th Anniversary celebration is WWE Hall of Famer Sting, who was one of Flair's greatest rivals in Jim Crockett Promotions and WCW. Shawn Michaels is backstage at Raw. He made allusions to a layover to Raw en route back from the NXT UK tapings on social media and we've confirmed he's at Raw. Ricky Steamboat is also backstage. I would expect some other names to appear as well.

Becky Lynch and Charlotte Flair are also backstage, which pretty much guarantees an angle on Raw. Am I wrong to guess Flair's birthday cake gets ruined?

Dana Warrior is backstage at Raw.

Paul Heyman is also backstage. He has been involved of late in the Brock Lesnar and Ronda Rousey storylines.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Will be interesting to see what they do with Flair tonight. He's 70 today, Happy Birthday to him. The best ever.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

RAW LOOOOOOOOOOOOVES YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

How did I not notice until right now that Dean is actually mentioned in the preview for a change? :lol I don't even remember the last time that happened.

I'm just glad it means they're actually doing something with him!!


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



tducey said:


> Will be interesting to see what they do with Flair tonight. He's 70 today, Happy Birthday to him. The best ever.


Emasculated by Charlotte most likely.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Rid Flair and George Harrison share a :hbk :flair3


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



Ambrose Girl said:


> How did I not notice until right now that Dean is actually mentioned in the preview for a change? :lol I don't even remember the last time that happened.
> 
> I'm just glad it means they're actually doing something with him!!


Have a feeling Dean is staying with the company


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Im cautiously optimistic about this RAW, I figure between Flairs bday, Reigns return, and the NXT guys, something has to hit


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Have a feeling Dean is staying with the company



I have a feeling Dean is going to continue to be a jobber (like lately) until his contract expires. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Word going around that apparently that Guardians of the Galaxy guy might also appear tonight...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Calling it now. Becky jumps out of Flairs birthday cake and beats him up


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Hopefully Becky returns and crashes Ric's Birthday party in a big and creatively fun way. Especially since Ric helped Charlotte screw Becky over when they were both on Raw, including in the Mania 32 triple threat match.

I'm curious to see what Roman has to say, and hopefully the crowd treats him well. And for fuck's sake WWE, try to resist the urge to be tasteless here. I know it's hard for you, but come on.


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



llj said:


> Word going around that apparently that Guardians of the Galaxy guy might also appear tonight...


This Ric Flair bday is going to be a fucking mess, I can't wait


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Still remember when Ric kissed Becky forcefully during a match lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



Erik. said:


> He's been advertised, yeah.
> 
> Surprising they're putting Lesnar, Flair and Reigns all on one show though with 7 weeks build to Wrestlemania.





Dolorian said:


> I've seen a couple of people say this here but where has he been advertised for tonight? They didn't mention him on the preview and he is not listed in WWE events page.
> 
> Not that he wouldn't still show up but I have not seen him advertised for tonight.


Oh I was actually just going off of what others have said as well, haven't actually looked it up.

I hope they are creative with RAW tonight though. I don't want a cliche "jumps out of cake" segment. Give everyone involved some actual material for once please.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

So much for hype.

7 pages


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Reigns is opening the show


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100187061661978624


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

I am really interesting in looking forward to Roman's announcement. If its about returning to ring in x months then this whole cancer thing will be a farce. A cricketer got cancer and he missed 1 whole year of cricket but it was a different type and was the first time he had. Anything before SS or next year's Rumble would mean that this cancer thing was fake


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

I know it wont happen but Imagine if Roman came out and still got boo'd


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



Erik. said:


> So much for hype.
> 
> 7 pages


I mean there is a 28 pages thread talking exclusively about Reigns' appearance...

https://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/2387260-roman-reigns-appear-raw-monday-28.html


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Are we gonna get both Drax and Becky in the same segment? Shit's about to get real


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100177826718851072
:mark


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



Joe Goldberg said:


> Anything before SS or next year's Rumble would mean that this cancer thing was fake


No it would not.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Hallelujah, I won't miss Roman!!! :woo



Dolorian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100177826718851072
> :mark


That is a cool shirt, I hope they're selling them on WWEShop or at Mania!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



Mango13 said:


> I know it wont happen but Imagine if Roman came out and still got boo'd


*HARSH MAN.*


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



prosperwithdeen said:


> Are we gonna get both Drax and Becky in the same segment? Shit's about to get real


Nah, it'll be setting up HHH/Batista or Ronda/Becky/Charlotte. It'd be too random having them all out there together, complete clusterfuck style. The Ronda/Becky/Charlotte angle might be separate from Ric's birthday. They've got 3 hours to fill.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Should be a good one tonight


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100177826718851072
:mark


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> Nah, it'll be setting up HHH/Batista or Ronda/Becky/Charlotte. It'd be too random having them all out there together, complete clusterfuck style. The Ronda/Becky/Charlotte angle might be separate from Ric's birthday. They've got 3 hours to fill.


Yeah true. Not gonna lie though, I kind of want to see all the chaos of it being in one segment lol. A clusterfuck can be very entertaining if done right.

10 minutes. Wow, I'm actually kinda looking forward to this show. Never thought I would say that again.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

I hope Bruce had a big hand in tonights show


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Alright all set and ready for RAW, lookin go forward to...

- *Reigns' appearance,* can't wait to see what he has to say and anything they may end up doing.

- *Ric Flair's Celebration*, hoping for a great segment involving Charlotte, Becky and Ronda

Let's go.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

This is shaping up to be a very interesting looking Raw. Why did it have to be this week I have to miss half the show, I would rather have missed last week's shitshow :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It's going to be an interesting show with Reigns back possibly Batista coming back and then you have a mix of Lesnar and maybe Becky it should be all over the place along with Ric Flair maybe being drunk on stage


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Genuinely, who gives a shit about Ric Flairs birthday celebration in 2019? :lmao :lmao

Jeez.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

It's so cool that WWE honors Flair to the degree that they do considering he's definitely more of a NWA/WCW guy than WWF/E guy. If anyone deserves it for their legacy and their past greatness; it's definitely him.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



Showstopper said:


> It's so cool that WWE honors Flair to the degree that they do considering he's definitely more of a NWA/WCW guy than WWF/E guy. If anyone deserves it for their legacy and their past greatness; it's definitely him.


its because HHH loves him and HHH is a huge wrestling history buff.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

I imagine Ric is already drunk
it's going to be a clusterfuck
I'm just hoping him and charlotte don't fuck things up too badly as per usual


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



birthday_massacre said:


> its because HHH loves him.


And Shawn  I'll take it. At least someone in that company in a powerful spot has a brain.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Reigns kicking it off?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

At the risk of jinxing the show, it feels like this RAW will be a good one. It's definitely stacked.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



Erik. said:


> Genuinely, who gives a shit about Ric Flairs birthday celebration in 2019? :lmao :lmao
> 
> Jeez.


I'm sure no one does lol, we here for a possible Batista & guaranteed Becky.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Most of the people will be watching it due to Roman


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



Erik. said:


> Genuinely, who gives a shit about Ric Flairs birthday celebration in 2019? :lmao :lmao
> 
> Jeez.


Glad someone mentioned this. 

Ric Flair's sentimental crap, tears and celebration in 2019:rockwut:batista3:zayn3


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

This is the first RAW I've been looking forward to in a very long time. I hope it's a good one!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

I honestly would be dissapointing if this isn't the highest rated RAW of the year with all the rumoured names


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Ric is only there to try to get his kid cheered and to get HBK and HHH screentime
That's it


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



prosperwithdeen said:


> I'm sure no one does lol, we here for a possible Batista & guaranteed Becky.


I'm certainly not.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

I hate social media, honestly. I would have popped huge seeing Roman coming out, as a surprise.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



wkc_23 said:


> I hate social media, honestly. I would have popped huge seeing Roman coming out, as a surprise.


WWE wants that ratings pop


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Here we go :cole


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

I’ve never been more hyped :mark:


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

eh hopes it's a good raw, also 
no Lesnar again??! how are they even building that match? this road to Wrestlemania is a mess!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

And here...we...go!


----------



## GrumpyHawk (Feb 19, 2019)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Who is this guy?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Damn, I hate when they recap this, it still makes me sad.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Hate the funeral music


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

recap.......


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

THE BIG DAWGGGG IS BACK!!!!!!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Roman Reigns and Bruce Pritchard aren't the only ones back....

I'm also back.... TONIGHT... on Monday Night Raw!!!! (thread at least, lol)

We're here...


----------



## GrumpyHawk (Feb 19, 2019)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Romans coming back soon I bet


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Roman Reigns baby


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

That pop :sodone


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

I have never been so happy to hear that music hitting and to see that man walk out <3


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

A big pop for the Big Dog


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

The pop :mark


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

By far the biggest pop Reigns has gotten and well deserved.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Tame pop to be fair :lol

Could well be my stream though.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Roman looks fantastic.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

THE BIG DOG!!!! :mark:


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

I have never heard that music without boos. So crazy


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Roman looks in great shape for someone who's diagnosed with cancer. Hasn't even changed a bit.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*










Welcome back Big Dog!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



Erik. said:


> Tame pop to be fair :lol
> 
> Could well be my stream though.


Naw, it wasn't that loud, but he'll get makeup pops during his speech.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

That woman with the bouncing tits :lmao:book


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Good to see Roman. He looks good.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Poor Roman.
He has no idea how to react to being cheered


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

David Arquette lol


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

He looks damn good all things considered! Definitely dropped some weight though.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

This reaction though


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



Erik. said:


> Tame pop to be fair :lol
> 
> Could well be my stream though.


unfortunately I agree 
they should expose the building more noises! guys


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Was that David Arquette?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

This is pretty cool. 

Good to see The Big Dog looking healthy.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Even David Arquette is there


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Calling it right now.

Lesnar interrupts this.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

He is looking great, love the new shirt. Hoping to hear some good news!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Miss Rock in da house


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

This is what a big star looks like. Current roster should learn a thing or two from THE BIG DAWG


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

I love this. I just love it. Him hugging his Mum and The Rock's Mum!

He looks good.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

And to think people actually think that Roman's leukemia is a work.. Them are the worst fans, man.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



KingofKings1524 said:


> Was that David Arquette?


yup


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Roman’s like “so this is what it’s like to get cheered”


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Rocks mom


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



Joe Goldberg said:


> This is what a big star looks like. Current roster should learn a thing or two from THE BIG DAWG


let's not get into this bullshit please 0


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Not a fan of Roman, but I'm emotional for Joe. Kudos to that crowd as well.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

David Arquette and Jeff Jarrett again? :quite


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

This is awesome. Welcome back big dog. You’ve been missed


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Vince must have the bigger hard on right now that Reigns is being cheered


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



Joe Goldberg said:


> This is what a big star looks like. Current roster should learn a thing or two from THE BIG DAWG


Big stars don't have a fucking man bun.


----------



## GrumpyHawk (Feb 19, 2019)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

ooooo whats he gonna say?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Fugg it... now I wanna see Rollins vs Reigns vs Ambrose for the Universal title at SummerSlam!!!


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

If they dont use this to make a new top heel it will be very disappointing. Ciampa should come out and interrupt his speech. Instant heat and Ciampa will be a made man.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Yeah - couldn't give a shit about Roman fucking Reigns.

But happy to see Joe looking healthy and having fun.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

he will be at Wrestlemania , this camera shot with the mania logo tho


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

This is so good


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



wkc_23 said:


> And to think people actually think that Roman's leukemia is a work.. Them are the worst fans, man.




If you take into account how much WWE have milked his leukaemia, and combine it with how desperate they’ve been to get this guy over, and the lengths they have gone to, is it really that hard to believe some people would think it’s a work? It’s not like they have any morals 

(Btw I’m not one of those who believe it’s a work)


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Really miss this guy. Love this opening.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



Heel To Face said:


> If they dont use this to make a new top heel it will be very disappointing. Ciampa should come out and interrupt his speech. Instant heat and Ciampa will be a made man.


Ciampa is a boring midget


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Never been a huge fan of the guy, not that I dislike him either, but god bless the guy. Doesn’t feel like 4 months he’s been gone though damn.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

That hesitation while entering the ring...the feels


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

I do kinda want a heel to interrupt. Gets insta heat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Tbh he looks a bit thinner


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



birthday_massacre said:


> Vince must have the bigger hard on right now that Reigns is being cheered


he shouldn't be proud of this, because this kid should be getting that reaction every night! he killed the guy with his stupid booking


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Roman must be feeling awesome, cool moment for him!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

This crowd kinda shit


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

My boy David Arquette needs to be signed for Mania.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

This is the longest WWE has gone to start raw without taking a commercial break. lol


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



Heel To Face said:


> If they dont use this to make a new top heel it will be very disappointing. Ciampa should come out and interrupt his speech. Instant heat and Ciampa will be a made man.


Lesnar incoming.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

That was such a hero's welcome, well done Atlanta...


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Lol I can't stand the new era of fan and their cringeworthy chants.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

It's weird seeing him getting cheered, the plan finally worked for all the wrong reasons. Happy for him though.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

That's one big ass yard.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



bradatar said:


> I do kinda want a heel to interrupt. Gets insta heat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only person that should interrupt this is Lesnar.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

great speech so far


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Oh dont bring god into this. UGH


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

:lmao at these cringey fucking fans

"This is your yard"

:lmao


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

you wwe fans be fickle.. 

Amazing how tunes change once someone has cancer or dies.. 

LOL.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Great to see. The crowd demographic isn't such to allow a testosterone-fueled roar like Austin crowds, but this crowd is doing all they can for Reigns and that's wonderful.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

“This is your yard” chants. After the atrocious reaction that line got originally when he said it


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



arch.unleash said:


> It's weird seeing him getting cheered, the plan finally worked for all the wrong reasons. Happy for him though.


Will be interesting to see if it continues once he's beaten the cancer and is back full time.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

What did they boo? missed it


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Y'ALL
Come on, man.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



Xenoblade said:


> you wwe fans be fickle..
> 
> Amazing how tunes change once someone has cancer or dies..
> 
> LOL.


Well you know something like cancer does put things into perspective.

Whats so funny ?


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

"I did it guys! I did it! I told you so!" :vince5


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

it's so cute


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Yall


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



Mango13 said:


> Will be interesting to see if it continues once he's beaten the cancer and is back full time.


Depends if he gets shoved down peoples throats again.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Even when he ad-libs, he's corny as fuck :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Lesnar should come out or... a failing face that needs to go back heel or

Rollins coming out to see his brother... oh and Dean Ambrose!


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Someone get me a commercial break


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

God is truly amazing :clap


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Lol I’m sorry but the god’s voicemail thing had me lol.

If a god did exist you don’t think he could have unlimited voicemail? &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



birthday_massacre said:


> Depends if he gets shoved down peoples throats again.


it will happen tho but eh who cares for now


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Ehhhh, is Roman’s new gimmick a priest?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Reigns to come back as a preacher with D-Von as his manager :mark: :mark: :mark:

Shame he has to praise an invisible non-existent being though.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



Mango13 said:


> Will be interesting to see if it continues once he's beaten the cancer and is back full time.


He will never get booed again, especially in this modern sensitive society. Maybe he won't be getting Austin cheers but he'll never get booed.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

wtf with the whole god things you guys are going about here?


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



Himiko said:


> Ehhhh, is Roman’s new gimmick a priest?


HBK turned to God, Roman's fighting for his life, it's not a stretch to want to talk about faith and what gives him strength.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

We are gonna get like 10 commercials during the first match since this is going so long.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

BORK COME GET YA WIN BACK 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

"I'm going to All Elite Wrestling..."


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Dude is in remission.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Seeing Roman smile makes my heart melt.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Wow. Didn’t think he’d be back this soon.


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Y'all.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



arch.unleash said:


> He will never get booed again, especially in this modern sensitive society. Maybe he won't be getting Austin cheers but he'll never get booed.


You're delusional if you think the fans wont shit on him again if he goes back to the booking he had


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Y'all said WWE has killing their stars... well I think a stars light is shining bright tonight...

Who would've thought?!


----------



## GrumpyHawk (Feb 19, 2019)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

theres the big pop!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Roman turning and shitting on the crowd after finally getting cheered would make my day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Vince is crying and hard at the same time.

:vincecry


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

They could always go with Dean vs Reigns at WM.


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

just a great moment


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Yes!!!!!! :mark: Praise God!!!!!


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

he is back lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

That's awesome


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

OMG I AM SOOOOOOOO HAPPY :mark: :mark: :mark:

They must have caught his leukemia early.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

That's amazing news, good shit Roman Reigns.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

"I PLANNED THIS ALLLL ALONG!!!!" :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

He's back!!










:mark


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

What did the fan chant that he responded to saying “we’ll get to that”?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Great news :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Even cancer is making Roman look strong

In all honesty good for the guy, glad to hear that his cancer is on remission


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

AMBROSE plzzzzzzz come out!!!


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Mistake not bring out Drew Galloway to attack Roman right there


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Good for him.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Y'all said WWE has killing their stars... well I think a stars light is shining bright tonight...
> 
> Who would've thought?!


 how is that ewe's doing? the guy just escaped cancer they did nothing in this


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Awesome news. What a quick and fortunate result!


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Fantastic news


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Fake cancer.


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



Himiko said:


> What did the fan chant that he responded to saying “we’ll get to that”?


Wrestlemania.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

*THE BIG DOG IS BACK*

roud


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Fantastic News, but shouldn't be still take it easy at least for a while?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

FUCK YES!!!!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

People doing the dog barks :lmao

That was cool, good news!!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Main event of Wrestlermania about to change :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Awesome news


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



roblewis87 said:


> HBK turned to God, Roman's fighting for his life, it's not a stretch to want to talk about faith and what gives him strength.


Yet but using the god logic, isn't god the one that gave him leukemia?


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

Is it okay to boo him again?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

:clap

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100203450984321025


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I dunno why they didn’t make a heel there but nice feel good moment. Guess his real return will be a surprise and we’ll find out more about how he beat it on GMA.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

No interruption? missed opportunity to get some massive heel heat on someone.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Welp, might as well have that SHIELD triple threat for the title at Mania.

Let Brock do whatever.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

*ruff* *ruff* *ruff* *ruff*


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



Natecore said:


> Fake cancer.


Ban this fucking geek.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



patpat said:


> how is that ewe's doing? the guy just escaped cancer they did nothing in this


Party pooper...


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

So it was a work all along? lol the big dawg is back


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



patpat said:


> how is that ewe's doing? the guy just escaped cancer they did nothing in this


Littteraly cancer and some time off could get anyone cheered..

He won't maintain it.. Once Vince shoves him down your throat again all you fickle fans will turn on him once again quicker than you can even blink.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Let’s waste no time!

SHIELD REUNION! :lol


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



Erik. said:


> Main event of Wrestlermania about to change :lmao


yeah it's such a great idea to send a convalescent guy to fight Lesnar right?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HERE WE GO. THAT POP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



Natecore said:


> Fake cancer.


Fuck off you horrible cunt.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

I predicted this..... "NO WAY HE'LL BE IN REMISSION. AT LEAST TWO YEARS" 111!!!!!1

lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This segement is still going on, 830-9pm will be 90% ads lol


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

I wouldn't be surprised if his first fight isn't till Wrestlemania and relatively protected for some time yet.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Ambrose going to come out confused and do the Shield bit?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Where da heels where da heels where da heels at?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So Seth came out but not Dean?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Congrats Big Dawg! :mark


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Dean Ambrose is not allowed to join in on this celebration.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Where da heels where da heels where da heels at?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


DMX lol


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Wwe so petty


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

so, how soon did he say he can get back into the ring?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Rousey/Natalya vs Riott Squad again? For fucks sake, why couldnt we get a Rousey/Natalya vs Sasha/Bayley or something?


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Very good news!


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Really? You’re not gonna bring out Dean? You don’t think that moment might not be a little bigger than kayfabing a storyline?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

TRIPLE THREAT at Mania 

Brock/Rollins/Roman

WM31 comes full circle.

Make The Beast Bleed.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Seth crying because he's just realised he's never going to be the top guy.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This RAW is really bringing the feels


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

i have a bad feeling from this scene , one of them is gonna turn heel


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> DMX lol




I swear to god I didn’t think anyone would know what I was talking about 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I give it a week before Roman becomes the most hated wrestler on WF again.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Welcome back, Roman!

I'm happy that his cancer was in remission and he was able to share his good news. I loved everything about that segment. I was curious as to where Dean was. It seemed like a perfect Shield reunion moment.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100204355788001281


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

patpat said:


> i have a bad feeling from this scene , one of them is gonna turn heel


Nah the way to do it is Dean vs Reigns at WM and have it be a retirement match

Then Reigns can just squash Dean on Deans way out


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

That was surreal. Roman out there with a positive crowd, no boos. Glad to see him back and happy he is healthy.

And yes, I see you Vince, making those “Our Yard” t-shirts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bradatar said:


> I swear to god I didn’t think anyone would know what I was talking about
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That immediately popped in my head


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I thought this journey for him would have been a lot longer and a lot worse. He takes a 4 month break and films a movie and is now in remission? Well he’s healthy and happy and that’s all that matters I guess


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Had Dean come out and took both his brothers out with multiple chair shots....

:bow:sodone:vince5:shiiit:shaneoh:ellen:fancybird:kyrie:bron:kobe9:kobe6:kd2:eli3wens3:YES:suckit:WOO


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> So Seth came out but not Dean?


Im gonna be honest thats complete BS that happened. As they just said earlier some things transcend the industry and him beating cancer is for sure one of them. Ambrose rather he is leaving or not or is a bad guy or a good guy should have been booked to come out for his real life friends and brother for the last few years. He could still do as he pleases to the rest of the guys in the locker room or the show but that should have been all 3 of them.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth looked so happy, his smile was so lovely <3

Sad that Dean didn't get to join in with it though, if you'd watched Dean's Chronicle ep, you'd know how close he was to Roman. And they didn't let him, cos I doubt he'd say no.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Dean may as well have been allowed out, but I guess they don't want him to get any shine if he's leaving soon.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Headliner said:


> I give it a week before Roman becomes the most hated wrestler on WF again.


No dice. Will never get booed again. The crowd that does that will get global headlines for booing someone who battled and beat cancer.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Empress said:


> Welcome back, Roman!
> 
> I'm happy that his cancer was in remission and he was able to share his good news. I loved everything about that segment. I was curious as to where Dean was. It seemed like a perfect Shield reunion moment.



They already wasted a Roman Reigns comeback appearance on a shitty Raw episode. They'd be even stupider to waste a Shield appearance.

You'll get that at Mania.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Monster pop for Seth, fuck.

I hope they do use Ambrose, Reigns being back is a situation he should be involved in. I'm curious to see how the writers will fare here. 

"I said you kinda deserved cancer but errrrrr.... No harsh feelings ?" :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Damn, that was a great promo and a genuinely emotional moment. All Roman had to get over with the fans was get can cancer and beat it! :lol


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

BLACK


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

bradatar said:


> I swear to god I didn’t think anyone would know what I was talking about
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Back when RAP wasn't complete fucking trash.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

So is he wrestling or not? My stream went off.

Anyways, Rollins' chances just went from 0% to -5154154147%, it was a fun ride.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Out of the 4, Aleister has be best shot at top of the heap. Face it, he has all the tools for it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

CRICKETS


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Roman is back thank god.

They mens division is legit again.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

FrankenTodd said:


> That was surreal. Roman out there with a positive crowd, no boos. Glad to see him back and happy he is healthy.
> 
> And yes, I see you Vince, making those “Our Yard” t-shirts.
> 
> ...


it's never not gonna look weird seing that it took this for the kid to get over when the only reason it couldn't happen all along was because VINCE sucks


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Aleister Black now?

Damn this RAW is sure of to a great start!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Aleister Back could be another undertaker type gimmick, if they don't fuck him up. Yes he wont be a legend like Taker but he could be that myserious type star.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Oh gosh, not this satanic trash


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

One of the best entrances in the WWE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Black and Ric.

:mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Shadowcran said:


> Out of the 4, Aleister has be best shot at top of the heap. Face it, he has all the tools for it.


I will be surprised if he isn't WWE Champion or Universal Champion at some point this year.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> Aleister Black now?
> 
> Damn this RAW is sure of to a great start!


& Ricochet :mark

Great start.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

What's the script with the NXT stars. Appearing on Raw and Smackdown every week.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Roman and Dean beating the crap out of my boy Rollins tonight... puhleeze gawd do it!


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

Ah, the spot monkey has arrived.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm guessing Shield and Braun vs Brock, Drew, Corbin and Lashley.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Where da heels where da heels where da heels at?





RapShepard said:


> DMX lol


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Erik. said:


> They already wasted a Roman Reigns comeback appearance on a shitty Raw episode. They'd be even stupider to waste a Shield appearance.
> 
> *You'll get that at Mania.*


That makes sense. I'm just not used to WWE doing the logical thing. 

This looks like it could be a decent match.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Guess they are getting the boring midgets out of the way early


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mainboy said:


> What's the script with the NXT stars. Appearing on Raw and Smackdown every week.


probably try outs for the shakeup/draft at WM


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Revival back to doin the job 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, Revival got some actual heat there for attacking Black and Ric from behind.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn Revival got jobber entrances...the tag team champs. :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Crowd is great tonight. They should do more shows in Atlanta.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ricochet = brown Evan Bourne.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

YAY ANOTHER AD.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

So that was the show for the night. Can't get better than that. Unless...Richochet and Alleister Black are on at the same time with


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

wow the gymnasts are flipping and diving!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jobber intros for the tag team champs FFS
And really hope they dont have them lose again. 

Also really wish they wouldn't throw the NXT guys into random tag matches


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

WM - Brock vs Rollins vs Roman?

Now that sounds like a main event. It's the rematch from WM 31 :lol

Roman is due a rematch and Heyman IIRC said he'd get the first shot when he was back.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Nothing like a few spot monkeys to keep the crowd alive.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

2 minutes of action before the next commercial :beckylol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Time to geek out The Revival again I see :cool2


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

The Revival can't catch a break. 

Win the titles, but look like chumps due to the new blood instantly.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Quickest commercial break to another commercial in history!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Prichards fingerprints already on the show with the video packages for Black and Ricochet.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

IF bigger, Ricochet too could jump to the top of the heap. Vince's dislike for wrestlers of his size is his only real drawback.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Here we go with the commercials.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

I'm so happy, both for Roman and for myself: ). 

Also excited as a fan because I'll get to watch Roman wrestle again! 

Roman is the cutest, sweetest, most adorable wrestler ever :x :x :x


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

They really gotta catch up on their commercial breaks, huh? :lol


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Whose bright idea is it to put these two into a team?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

yo, Ricochet's moves in the ring are a fucking treat.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Maybe they're saving the final SHIELD reunion to end WrestleMania. It would be an awesome moment.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jazminator said:


> Maybe they're saving the final SHIELD reunion to end WrestleMania. It would be an awesome moment.


Becky standing tall over Ronda and Charlotte is ending Mania.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Looking at Ricochet's highlight reel and it's crazy how he's had so many jaw dropping moments in less than a whole year since he's been on TV. He is an exceptional talent!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

If Reigns can go, it HAS to be Reigns closing Mania with the title. The "progressive company" female WM main event agenda can be filled any time with the right manufacturing.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Mango13 said:


> Becky standing tall over Ronda and Charlotte is ending Mania.


Lol you wish. There's no way Ronda losing unless she leaves.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I wish Raw would do picture in picture like Smackdown does when they go to commercials.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Another thing they should harp on with Black is that he takes a lot of punishment in the ring too. They could do the angle "He feeds off of pain!" or "Bit of a masochist".


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jazminator said:


> Maybe they're saving the final SHIELD reunion to end WrestleMania. It would be an awesome moment.


I think Dean & Roman will come out to celebrate with Rollins when he wins the UT.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Tag team champs jobbing two weeks in a row

Revival just need to go to AEW


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao rip


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Lol you wish. There's no way Ronda losing unless she leaves.


She's losing 100%


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

WrestlingOracle said:


> If Reigns can go, it HAS to be Reigns closing Mania with the title. The "progressive company" female WM main event agenda can be filled any time with the right manufacturing.


and reigns main eventing wrestlemania has already happened 2000 times..

Some of which can be conisdered to be the shittest main events of all time.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

ricochet is a gymnast not a wrestler


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

"__________ has pinned the champs!!!"
WWE is a joke


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Seriously Revival.... just leave this company.

Drizzling shits.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> Becky standing tall over Ronda and Charlotte is ending Mania.


If this doesn't happen, life has no meaning.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Oh yay boring midgets won


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

So when officially is the Draft/Shake up its kinda annoying seeing nxt stars appearing on both shows with now story.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

WrestlingOracle said:


> If Reigns can go, it HAS to be Reigns closing Mania with the title. The "progressive company" female WM main event agenda can be filled any time with the right manufacturing.


Tbh I wont mind Roman winning. At least it would be better than a champion appearing once in 6 months.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol Revival win the titles and still get treated like geeks :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Revival.

:trips8


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Here’s da best heel in the biz himself The former Constable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Aleister gonna be a star


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Have The Revival won a match since winning the tag titles?


----------



## GrumpyHawk (Feb 19, 2019)

guess they dont know what do do with black and richochet already. just throw them together as a tag team i guess.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*



Dolorian said:


> He's back!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Mango13 said:


> Becky standing tall over Ronda and Charlotte is ending Mania.


Which would be awful


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Revival can't be revived from a Black Mass


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Lol Revival win the titles and still get treated like geeks :lmao


Really hope they didn't re-sign


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

WrestlingOracle said:


> If Reigns can go, it HAS to be Reigns closing Mania with the title. The "progressive company" female WM main event agenda can be filled any time with the right manufacturing.


It's going to be Reigns, Ambrose, Strowman vs McIntyre, Lashley, Cordin at mania


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Is this their way of giving the Revival what they want to get them to stay, while also punishing them by constantly jobbing them out?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Damnit my boy Corbin gonna get a Roman beatdown tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Omg great heel work lol

"You going to hold me to the past"


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I like how Charly's gimmick is being an instigating bitch.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

The tag titles are treated like such jokes.

HBK and Johnny!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HBK and JOHNNY.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The Heart Attack Grandpa is there.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Johnny Wrestling and HBK !!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

A red carpet for Ric...yeah Becky gonna hurt somebody. :lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

HBK :mark :mark


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That confirms Roman/Ambrose/Strowman vs Corbin/Lashley/McInytre for Mania


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Who's the midget with HBK?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Grandpa Shawn y'all... watch Naitch come out lookin' better and younger than him.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Donnie said:


> WM - Brock vs Rollins vs Roman?
> 
> Now that sounds like a main event. It's the rematch from WM 31 :lol
> 
> Roman is due a rematch and Heyman IIRC said he'd get the first shot when he was back.


 yeah sure considering the becky mania fight is already a triple threat so they are gonna add another triple threat with a condolescent Roman against Brock!?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Which would be awful


Better get used to it because it's happening lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Omg great heel work lol
> 
> "You going to hold me to the past"




Corbin is low key amazing. People hate him so much they don’t understand he’s doing such a good job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

He's 53
He's the heartbreak kid


this fucking company


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Damnit my boy Corbin gonna get a Roman beatdown tonight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Roman vs Corbin in the main event with Roman gonig over.

Ambrose comes out to pretend to congratulate him, only to give him the dirty deeds to start their feud fo rWM


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Really hope they didn't re-sign


Their deals end next year


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Corbin lifting up this show with a promo finally


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Reigns vs Corbin at Fastlane?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I don't like the bushy goatee on Shawn lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Shawn Michaels and Johnny Gargano together on camera :banderas


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> That confirms Roman/Ambrose/Strowman vs Corbin/Lashley/McInytre for Mania


What a terrible terrible match lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Seeing an HBK & Gargano match would have been so great like 13 years ago.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Corbin is such an ass. Hope Roman punches him in the face again :lol


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Johnny Gargano gives me hope tbh. He's so short, I might look like ATG in front of him


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Really hope they didn't re-sign


Their contracts run out in April 2020, so I guess they are not negotiating yet


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Interesting how NXT talent is being on main roster shows while still in NXT. Maybe some will have double-duty WM weekend?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

bradatar said:


> Damnit my boy Corbin gonna get a Roman beatdown tonight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wanted Reigns vs Corbin since the 2016. 

It won't be the same, aesthetically, with bald Corbin but ehh..


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I love when Corbin gets random ass clean wins. I think he has wins over Finn and Elias clean for no reason at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Xobeh said:


> He's 53
> He's the heartbreak kid
> 
> 
> this fucking company


HAG! The Heart Attack Grandpa! He's setting up for the Metamucil Mash!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> What a terrible terrible match lol


Its gonna be dreadful lol. But they did the Shield powerbomb on Strowman and now Corbin is talking shit about Reigns so unfortunately I think we may get it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Corbin is low key amazing. People hate him so much they don’t understand he’s doing such a good job.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A really good job. He just has app the qualities of a heel you want to see get their shit pushed in. Come on

"My statements sound bad out of context"

"Nobody knows the stress I was feeling".

That's perfect slimy heel shit.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Albeit people are tired of Reigns main eventing a main eventer is WINNING A FIGHT WITH CANCER, that promo implies a 6 man, also implying Reigns can go, and they aren't going to put the belt on him to close the show just because a female is on a reaction roll and the company desperately wants to "make female history"?

That is awful weak and doesn't match the magnitude of this situation in my opinion. Just wrong.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

GimmeABreakJess said:


> Interesting how NXT talent is being on main roster shows while still in NXT. Maybe some will have double-duty WM weekend?


Nah I can make sure none of them will be on card for WM.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Their contracts run out in April 2020, so I guess they are not negotiating yet


OH damn I thought it was April 2019 not 2020


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Snoop Doggy Dogg :mark 

Deaaaaaatttth Rooooooooow


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Some of these people really come in this thread just to talk shit about everything...


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> So Reigns vs Corbin at Fastlane?


That would set up the 3 on 3 match at mania


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Damn Snoop looks old


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> A really good job. He just has app the qualities of a heel you want to see get their shit pushed in. Come on
> 
> "My statements sound bad out of context"
> 
> ...




He’s great hahaha ever since he became the Constable he’s been great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Snoop is looking as old as Ric


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> I don't like the bushy goatee on Shawn lol


The "Dutch Mantell" look is a classic.. lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

WWE probably paying Snoop Dogg to send them a video.

Like he knows :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

That wooo from Snoop, I'm fucking dead :beckylol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Oh yeah Snoop Dog, the legendary best friend


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> Some of these people really come in this thread just to talk shit about everything...


People complaining about how WWE still calls Shawn Michaels "Heartbreak Kid".....


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Charlotte has to crash into this celebration like...


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Renee is a heel now?


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Omg does anyone really care about this annoying bimbo? fpalm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No one gives a fuck about Lacey


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Whatever they're doing with Lacey, it's weird as fuck.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Elias facials got me laughing my ass off!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Wait... a face Ambrose?!?!?!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bradatar said:


> He’s great hahaha ever since he became the Constable he’s been great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dug him before, but that Constable role really did help him step up his game.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They want this bitch to challenge Asuka at Mania when she hasn’t even had a match on the man roster yet? Pfft


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Elias is a joke at this point.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

If Lacey is just going to walk up and down the ramp every week at least make her do something useful and have her as a manager.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

What are they even doing with Lacey?


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Corbin reminds me of myself. It's like me in the uni. Almost everyone hates me because they all are jealous of me. His promo "I am going where the money is" is an iconic phrase which is really underrated.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

So there finally letting Dean loose on the mic


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> No one gives a fuck about Lacey


Who


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I need old school Jericho to come out and tell Renee “won’t you please shut the hell up.”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Switchblade Club said:


> People complaining about how WWE still calls Shawn Michaels "Heartbreak Kid".....



They think they're breaking news to us that he's not a 'kid' anymore or something. Like...no shit. It's a fucking KAYFABE NICKNAME.

:mj4


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Elias is such a star. 

So I am not surprised to see WWE fuck him up.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Elias baby


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I had to leave, so I’m gonna use this thread to update myself on what’s going on.

If they have Dean on later, it’s gonna be weird considering he didn’t come out for Roman earlier...


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

What is dean ambrose's kayfabe existence at this point lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Elias shirt game is [emoji91]


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Temple of the Dog reference on Raw :mark


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

To show how idiotic WWE is, I really hope they do push Lacey Evans to the moon only for this experiment to fall flat on its face.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess Dean is a face again for no reason other than he is leaving.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok... Get rid of the sirens.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dean's booking is so weird to me right now. How can he suddenly be a face like everything is ok?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I dug him before, but that Constable role really did help him step up his game.




Wife and I been Corbin fans since debut but when they made him a cornball authority figure we loved the character work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

:lol


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

I really like this side of Dean, zero fucks given.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cole just said Renee Young will get a dirty deeds later tonight lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ugh goofy Ambrose randomly back for no reason and just hanging around jobbing, WWE is really trying to kill this guy before he goes to AEW. And for some reason his siren heel theme is back again, lol just no fucks given for his character at this point.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dean came in with no horn and leaving with the horn...make up your mind monkey's in the truck. :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

A shame the kids making up the crowd didn't get the Dirty Deeds reference.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

And the sirens are back


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I like "I don't give a shit" Dean :lmao


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Temple of the Dog reference on Raw :mark


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I had to leave, so I’m gonna use this thread to update myself on what’s going on.
> 
> If they have Dean on later, it’s gonna be weird considering he didn’t come out for Roman earlier...


Just missed Dean


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Renee: I want an encore of Dirty Deeds.

I’m sure you do Renee. I’m sure you do.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Elias is so fucking :buried he's getting :buried by the guy Vince is halfway through :buried for 2 straight months on his way out the door fpalm

Anybody who has some charisma Vince just bends over for whatever reason :draper2 :sadbecky


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

This should be the main event or else Roman stuff

Not Charlie's attempt at not getting booed


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Oh yay boring midgets won


If only they were big lumbering oafs who think a half nelson is a cocktail.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

How many times are we going to see the Jobber Squad vs Ronda and Natty?


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Who did Elias piss of backstage?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Trophies said:


> Dean came in with no horn and leaving with the horn...make up your mind monkey's in the truck. :lol


And last week they played his Shield music during his entrance.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Elias has truly become a joke. The guy won't get pass this gimmick.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Tk Adeyemi said:


> Who did Elias piss of backstage?


I don't think he pissed anyone off. I just think they literally have no idea how to book him. Hopefully Bruce Prichard has some ideas up his sleeve for Elias..


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I guess this is where the people start to tune out :lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Wife and I been Corbin fans since debut but when they made him a cornball authority figure we loved the character work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They really hit it out the park with him. If they could just apply finding the right character for like 80% of the roster they'd be set on that end.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Just missed Dean


Lol of course I did, the moment I walk out the door Deano strolls in and I miss him :lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Elias needs a change


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This is like the 5th ad break in 30 mins lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Ugh goofy Ambrose randomly back for no reason and just hanging around jobbing, WWE is really trying to kill this guy before he goes to AEW. And for some reason his siren heel theme is back again, lol just no fucks given for his character at this point.


I kinda like it, because it's obvious Dean doesn't give a single fuck at this point. Hopeful he oversells for the lolz later.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Steamer.

:mark:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Dean's booking is so weird to me right now. How can he suddenly be a face like everything is ok?


Wishing Seth good luck with Brock was a bro apology I guess.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Hopefully WWE is smart about bringing Reigns back into the storylines. Start a feud between him and Corbin and blow it off at Fast Lane, and then start the much anticipated Ambrose feud and they have a match at WrestleMania.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Steamboat :mark


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Elias is smurfin' huge it makes no sense him continuing to job like that and isn't realistic.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yikes. Why does this match have to happen....


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I still think its fucked up the fans boo Rhonda lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It literally feels like Rousey wrestles the same people every single week..


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I heard a rumor about a certain animal in my avatar but I’m not sure if I’m allowed to post it in this thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Boo's for Ronda :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

rkolegend123 said:


> I still think its fucked up the fans boo Rhonda lol


Yeah, fuck the fans having an opinion on who to cheer and who to boo.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

It's amazing how Ronda gets cheered when Charlotte isn't involved as a charisma vacuum


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> It literally feels like Rousey wrestles the same people every single week..


Because she does


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

In my mind riot squad is just getting screwed over.. they get fkd by ronda solo now she has a partner..wth


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Now Roman's back, Dean might stay


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Really wish Becky would fail a wellness test


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

kingnoth1n said:


> Elias is smurfin' huge it makes no sense him continuing to job like that and isn't realistic.


Anybody that gets some momentum and isn't named Brock Lesnar Vince stops and starts and :buried and pushes like a schizo

Dean
Drew
Lashley
:braun
Corbin
Seth
Nakamura
Owens
Elias
AJ Styles
Joe
Bray
Orton
Hell he's even done it to Roman

Over the last 3-4 years he's sabotaged, sometimes multiple times, literally every wrestler in the main event or who could be in the main event that isn't Brock Lesnar


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Now Roman's back, Dean might stay


:lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Sarah Logan might be the worst woman on the roster, no mic skills, sucks in the ring, has no idea if shes a hillbilly or a viking, i've yet to see anything good from her.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Riott Squad is basically Ronda's personal jobber squad at this point.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Can we just get to Flair's birthday already...


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Jocks watch on Rousey. How many times will she fix her shorts? My guess is 8-10 tonight


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

bradatar said:


> I heard a rumor about a certain animal in my avatar but I’m not sure if I’m allowed to post it in this thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In the words of Kurt Angle “Oh it’s true”


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Rubi finally getting some offense in on Ronda


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

God, Natalya is shit.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Just get Becky in the match already so they can stop chanting for her.
Charlotte destroys any cheers for the wome she's involved with


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> In the words of Kurt Angle “Oh it’s true”




Marking right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Ambrose is great. I'm gonna miss him.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

I wouldn't be shocked if Dean beats Drew in some fuckery that comes in no DQ match. Dean probably doing something with Reigns at Mania. Either against him or teaming with him. They can't make Dean look like total trash.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

kingnoth1n said:


> Jocks watch on Rousey. How many times will she fix her shorts? My guess is 8-10 tonight


Lol that made me think of HBK constantly pulling his pants up a few years ago and Miz and Morrison made that funny video of him doing it calling him captain high pants. Showing him constantly tugging on his pants pulling them up.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

deepelemblues said:


> Anybody that gets some momentum and isn't named Brock Lesnar Vince stops and starts and :buried and pushes like a schizo
> 
> Dean
> Drew
> ...


Right; I get that but he's a heel (I think) He shouldnt be getting starched especially with his look, but hes stuck with this crappy gimmick which has gotten stale.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Erik. said:


> Yeah, fuck the fans having an opinion on who to cheer and who to boo.


Okay and I'm just giving out my opinion as well, not saying the fans have to cheer her like she's god it's not a big deal I could care less honestly lol. Damn you sure got triggered from what I said


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Xobeh said:


> Just get Becky in the match already so they can stop chanting for her.
> Charlotte destroys any cheers for the wome she's involved with


Ronda was getting booed to oblivion long before Charlotte got involved in this feud.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> It literally feels like Rousey wrestles the same people every single week..


This company can never do anything different. Tonight is a big enough night for them to do a Natalya/Rousey vs Sasha Banks/Bayley match or something of the caliber. They are the new tag champions and I feel like WWE is going to continue booking them like they don't matter. Its not like they're doing anything else.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I really like Ruby Riot. Interesting look, decent mic skills, always in control in the ring. She should win more matches and be portrayed as more dangerous.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol that made me think of HBK constantly pulling his pants up a few years ago and Miz and Morrison made that funny video of him doing it calling him captain high pants. Showing him constantly tugging on his pants pulling them up.


Or the all time worst....WWE hall of famer Bubba Ray Dudley


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

rkolegend123 said:


> Okay and I'm just giving out my opinion as well, not saying the fans have to cheer her like she's god it's not a big deal I could care less honestly lol. Damn you sure got triggered from what I said


Yeah. Well triggered.

Donut.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Guess they can't fully bury Ambrose because he has one more Wrestlemania commitment to fulfill and be on the winning side for it.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mugging of Cena said:


> I really like Ruby Riot. Interesting look, decent mic skills, always in control in the ring. She should win more matches and be portrayed as more dangerous.


They really need to get her away from the dead weight that is Liv Morgan and Sarah Logan.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Sarah Logan might be the worst woman on the roster, no mic skills, sucks in the ring, has no idea if shes a hillbilly or a viking, i've yet to see anything good from her.


Check out her Indy work.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Sarah Logan might be the worst woman on the roster, no mic skills, sucks in the ring, has no idea if shes a hillbilly or a viking, i've yet to see anything good from her.


She is actually decent on the ring, no charisma or mic skills whatsoever though


----------



## ChristiansPeep13 (Mar 29, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Marking right now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


God, I hope so. Think if it happens, it's with Flair? I was thinking they were going to use that moment to have Becky come out of the cake and lock him in the disarmer to get unsuspended.

Probably not exactly like that, but I hope.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Raw was going so well up until the Elias segment and now this, they just can't keep any kind of momentum going can they? they always gotta kill it with a boring ass segment which is followed by a boring ass match, its like a domino effect.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Mugging of Cena said:


> I really like Ruby Riot. Interesting look, decent mic skills, always in control in the ring. She should win more matches and be portrayed as more dangerous.


I can't get over how she looks like that one troll from LOTR.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

I always thought they used to try and start matches and promos on the hour with all that crossover viewship up for grabs. Guess it doesn't matter now if you are mid Ronda Squash tag match.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Either put the camera on Liv’s ass or end this


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The whole Ric Flair angle is to get Batista in there with a Triple H tonight


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wait isn't that Rhea Ripley's move that Logan is doing?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ronda's strikes :lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Becky is here already :mark


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hmm Becky is here early 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristiansPeep13 (Mar 29, 2014)

Has Rousey used that running knee thing before? That was kinda sick.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

ARREST HER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I still don’t understand how Rousey’s punches look so shitty... :lol


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> The whole Ric Flair angle is to get Batista in there with a Triple H tonight


Without question. Good catch.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

That pop for Becky :mark


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

lol, Becky no-sold that crutch shot


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

...watching this match i am convinced that vince is trying to undermine the herstoric women's revolution on the downlow

this is just so bad everyone in that ring looks like they're wrestling underwater


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Well there goes Becky attacking Ric


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So whats with Becky showing up dressed like Uma Thurman from kill Bill in these jump suits with stripes?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Fit FINLEY


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Becky :mark: :mark:


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Chan Hung said:


> The whole Ric Flair angle is to get Batista in there with a Triple H tonight


I tend to agree since Becky has already made her mark.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> The whole Ric Flair angle is to get Batista in there with a Triple H tonight




Yep. FUCK YESSSSASSSSSDJDNXNSJWOOS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Good gawd the womens match is garbage thats some of the worst wrestling in awhile they literally was acting like they had no clue what move to do and it wasn't even just rousey it was all of them including natty.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Finlay deserves a pay rise.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

I wish Becky would legitimately get fired or would be amazing


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Okay, I can suspend my belief for a lot of stuff but not these women holding off men :lmao 

Come on.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Arrest her :mark


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Becky still out here ownin Ronny


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

The3 said:


> Well there goes Becky attacking Ric


She better still attack him or something


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Those fake police officers :beckylol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

those are some really great party city cop uniforms :lol


----------



## ChristiansPeep13 (Mar 29, 2014)

Absolute waste of Becky. Could've used her in Flair's birthday thing. Animal entrance at Flair's celebration is now confirmed.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Becky is so hawt.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Why do they have to do this stupid angle for Ronda/Becky? Why not do a proper build to Wrestlemania? They are doing so much unnecessary shit.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Is just to make us think she won't interfere in Rics birthday later. 

They would be stupid not to have her involved in that angle.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh look Becky getting arrested... ugh yeah that really makes her look like a bad ass and like Stone Cold don't it WWE? is she gonna be yelling "I'm not done with ya not by a long shot" as we see her getting put in a police car?


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Police brutality ! Oh my


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

It’s been harder to buy that Becky and Ronda hate each other since Charlotte’s been added to the match, (since they both were in agreement and had a common enemy) so I’m glad they’re having some more brawls


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

You can already tell by the way stuff is being shot Prichards all over this.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This is so cringey


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Dean is going to be huge in AEW. He's one of the best talkers and naturally charismatic guys in the industry right now. He's too good for this era of WWE which is why they never had a clue what to do with him. Can't have him upstaging the other doofus Shield members who have the combined charisma of a wet sock.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Oh look Becky getting arrested... ugh yeah that really makes her look like a bad ass and like Stone Cold don't it WWE? is she gonna be yelling "I'm not done with ya not by a long shot" as we see her getting put in a police car?



Nope. Instead we get

"They robbed me!"

Like a victim :lol

Eesh.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That was so lame, why would Becky come out now during a random and meaningless match?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

becky in cuffs doe wens3 :book


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I’m surprised they did that before Flair. Kinda makes you assume it’s not Becky interrupting now but instead getting two men in the ring together and we can get these promos goinnnnnnnnnn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Yep. FUCK YESSSSASSSSSDJDNXNSJWOOS
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope so as well that would be fantastic. Although i hope it's not for a 1 off with HHH only i would like to see Batista have a legit 1 last run for a year or 2.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Was a good match till the ginger showed up to ruin it


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

rkolegend123 said:


> She better still attack him or something


If she put her hand on Ronda o Charlotte she's going to jail, she just touch Ronda


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> This is so cringey


Just like every IIconics segment


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Finlay defend your girl Becks.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Four grown ass men acting like they can't get Becky Lynch up the ramp. Lmao. Really?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

kingnoth1n said:


> You can already tell by the way stuff is being shot Prichards all over this.


You'd think it'd be a lot better then wouldn't you?


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

WWE really doesnt know how to book a feud nowadays. As much as i hate Roman seeing this Ronda - Becky feud already prove my words. Fucking hell...


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> It literally feels like Rousey wrestles the same people every single week..


That could be because she wrestles the same people every single week..


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Xobeh said:


> Was a good match till the ginger showed up to ruin it


that match was fucking awful, no grace or athleticism on display at all, looked awkward and disjointed and fake as shit


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Dean is going to be huge in AEW. He's one of the best talkers and naturally charismatic guys in the industry right now. He's too good for this era of WWE which is why they never had a clue what to do with him. Can't have him upstaging the other doofus Shield members who have the combined charisma of a wet sock.


Nothing but no named jobbers on that roster, so yeah he would standout


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

falconfan13 said:


> I hope so as well that would be fantastic. Although i hope it's not for a 1 off with HHH only i would like to see Batista have a legit 1 last run for a year or 2.




I’ll take whatever I can get but I really think there’s a huge chance considering Becky likely won’t be on screen again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100214636320681985


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> I don't think he pissed anyone off. I just think they literally have no idea how to book him. Hopefully Bruce Prichard has some ideas up his sleeve for Elias..


I've long felt a 24/7 hardcore belt would BY FAR get its most utility in today's social media-driven culture of 24/7 content (hell, could be a good selling point for the Network too). 

You could do some cheesy, yet great things with Elias off holding that. Attacked while he is recording albums in a studio/jamming, hanging out with some nearby rockstar at a bar until he has to bash a beer bottle over an intruder's head, etc.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

It would be damn stupid to do the Flair birthday angle without Becky vs Charlotte considering it's the Fastlane rumoured main event so I guess this is just to make us think she's out of the way for the night only to return at the end.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I have zero interest in seeing Batista vs HHH at Wrestlemania. So fed up of these guys from the past coming back and taking up prominent roles


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

WrestlingOracle said:


> I've long felt a 24/7 hardcore belt would BY FAR get its most utility in today's social media-driven culture of 24/7 content (hell, could be a good selling point for the Network too).


I would mark the fuck out if they brought the hardcore title back along with the 24/7 stipulation. We got some awesome/hilarious hardcore matches in random as fuck places because of it.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

What a waste of Becky so early. If Batista doesn't interrupt during the Flair segment then fuck this company to hell.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Oh look Becky getting arrested... ugh yeah that really makes her look like a bad ass and like Stone Cold don't it WWE? is she gonna be yelling "I'm not done with ya not by a long shot" as we see her getting put in a police car?


I’m still waiting for her to chug some Beckweisers whilst throwing the middle finger toward the crowd :mark:


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

How many fucking times are we gonna see Ronda helping Natty?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100214636320681985


Shouldn't the official WWE twitter account not sound SO EXCITED about a "suspended" wrestler showing up and "ruining" a match and "getting arrested"?

If there had been Twitter when Vince wasn't a dotard there's no way WWE's official twitter account would post something like that in this context


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

WrestlingOracle said:


> I've long felt a 24/7 hardcore belt would BY FAR get its most utility in today's social media-driven culture of 24/7 content (hell, could be a good selling point for the Network too).
> 
> You could do some cheesy, yet great things with Elias off holding that. Attacked while he is recording albums in a studio/jamming, hanging out with some nearby rockstar at a bar until he has to bash a beer bottle over an intruder's head, etc.


Elias segment with Bob Dylan....:vince$


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Switchblade Club said:


> Just like every IIconics segment


Says the guy with a Jay White avi :lmao


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Surely only the dumb southern American hicks watching this show really think Becky is gone now right?

Of course she's showing up in the main event :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

roblewis87 said:


> It would be damn stupid to do the Flair birthday angle without Becky vs Charlotte considering it's the Fastlane rumoured main event so I guess this is just to make us think she's out of the way for the night only to return at the end.


The Flair celebration is to set up Batista vs Triple H for Mania, not to further the Becky Charlotte feud.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Oh no. Ronda on the mic. Here comes Stephanie which makes it worse.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ronda seems upset...


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Seriously though can they stop the Becky injured Knee angle, it's totally distracting and not necessary at all considering it's a fake injury.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

ohh nooo please not her


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ronda gonna talk? lol she gonna get boo'd like crazy


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Four grown ass men acting like they can't get Becky Lynch up the ramp. Lmao. Really?


Being from Georgia and living in the metro atlanta area for 35 years this isn't to far from the truth the have been known to struggle at times LOLOLOL.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Oh god they've given Ronda a mic.

And now Stephanie is coming out.

Proper channel changer.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Oh no...Stephanie fpalm


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> Says the guy with a Jay White avi :lmao


Better in the ring.

Better promo.

:lmao


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

New Japan Cup cant get here fast enough.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

EMGESP said:


> How many fucking times are we gonna see Ronda helping Natty?




Natalya seems to turn into a porcelain doll whenever Ronda Rousey is nearby


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Ronda will demand Becky is inserted into the match?


----------



## ChristiansPeep13 (Mar 29, 2014)

Isuzu said:


> Nothing but no named jobbers on that roster, so yeah he would standout


In AEW?? :booklel

Try watching something other than WWE. They have a sick talent pool already.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

From one charisma vacuum to ruin a match to another to kill the post match


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Steph? :Out


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Trying so, so hard to get Ronda cheers. She gonna attack Steph? Lol


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Ronda talks too fast.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh god now dis bitch out here


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> The Flair celebration is to set up Batista vs Triple H for Mania, not to further the Becky Charlotte feud.




This. Becky getting kicked out already and cuffed means they’re doing another angle with the birthday and with Big Dave there this has to be it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This promo from Ronda right now..

:deandre


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

If that staler than month-old bread Riot Squad vs Rousey and co. didn't make viewers change the channel, ol' Lizard Jaw in a promo exchange with one of the worst promo cutters in the biz should.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Becky screwed Becky


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

To the what douche? :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God Ronda whining and begging Stephanie looks pathetic.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Becky Screwed Becky


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Ugh so the men are hijacking the obviously way to build the actual main event for mania, which makes even less sense after they force Charlotte into the main event for no real reason. f**k this company.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

She’s sooooooo cringe when she talks and why she call that dude a ginger douche he didn’t do nothin wrong 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Oh, look. Stephanie inserting herself into a segment.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Yeah, good one Ronda.










Awful promo.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ronda sucking Stephs dick so hard right now!

"Do it for your legacy!" :lmao :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So Becky got arrested? She gonna pull a Shield/Dean and break out of prison? :lol


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Steph will be the special guest Ref! >


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

rawnda sounds and looks like she's about to cry :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Me? Becky? Charlotte? guess that means the triple threat is confirmed....God I fucking hate this company.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Did Ronda just spoil the women’s match for the main event at Mania?

I remember hearing it rumoured forever but never officially stated.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This is even more cringey


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Does Rhonda legitimacy get nervous? Is they why she talk so fast


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> This promo from Ronda right now..
> 
> :deandre


Every promo by Ronda....

:rusev


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Wait they're doing a fucking wamen's main event at WM? Stop it!


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

You can't have a proper suspension angle without somebody getting arrested, can you?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol trying to get Ronda over using Becky


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Trophies said:


> To the what douche? :lol




“Ginger douche” is what I heard 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

"Triple Threat' chants :drose

Please book Ronda Rousey vs Becky Lynch vs Charlotte Flair at Wrestlemania 35 :mark: :mark:


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

WWE fans are such morons. Vince completely outsmarted these sheep. They shoved Charlotte down our throats in a match she doesn't belong in, but because Becky is suspended these idiots are now chanting for a "triple threat"

Also, Ronda blows on the mic.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

attack her Ronda, force her hand.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Stephanie can't help herself. She has to emasculate everyone. 

Ronda needs more base in her voice. She sounds whiny.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Erik. said:


> You'd think it'd be a lot better then wouldn't you?


I'm talking about the way it is being shot; like the camera angles, which I liked. The tools that he has to work with are sub-par at best though


----------



## ChristiansPeep13 (Mar 29, 2014)

"The ginger douche in cuffs" :lol:


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

OMG are we really having this conversation right now


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> This is even more cringey


Now I agree with you :lmao


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Uh. This is horrible televison.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Rhonda wants the butterfly belt back confirmed


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Please make it stop.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Ronda said the B word


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

this promo should have ended in an armbar like 3 minutes ago jesus


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Violating the title ?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

PraXitude said:


> Wait they're doing a fucking wamen's main event at WM? Stop it!


Eh it is what it is hopefully the only Wrestlemania to have a women's main event..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was a bad segment..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ronda is drowning out there.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Ronda Rousey is definitely bigger than WWE based on name value alone


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

She called it a belt? Ooooohhh scandalous


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ronda is the only one in the history of wrestling that’s ever MADE me change the channel. I’ve watched for over 25 years. Fucking think about that. This isn’t me exaggerating I literally couldn’t listen to her.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Am I the only one trying to translate that promo into sense?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Switchblade Club said:


> Better in the ring.
> 
> Better promo.
> 
> :lmao


And probably less people know/care about him than the IIconics :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Damn, Ronda botched the fuck out of that ending promo. But I get what the implications are. Put her in the match or she leaves. Pretty cool turn of developments.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm imagining this is Ronda shooting and it makes complete sense in my mind.
Because if this is still story, then the writers are idiots


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The pacing and booking of this show has been a bit better this week, not gonna lie.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ronda said a banned word.

So edgy.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Be a little bit serious Becky/Ronda marks, is this really WM main event worthy?

The worst part of it is theres not anything better at this point.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Xenoblade said:


> you wwe fans be fickle..
> 
> Amazing how tunes change once someone has cancer or dies..
> 
> LOL.


What’s wrong with you?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Wow good statement laying down the belt there from Rousey


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

just keep trying to re-create that vince-stone cold dynamic over and over and over and over and over and over and over...


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Lol a lot of people don't even want a Triple Threat. 

Flair out, f**k the chosen one, f**k Vinny Mac. 

Becky vs Rousey!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

What banned word did Ronda say?


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Ronda is the only one in the history of wrestling that’s ever MADE me change the channel. I’ve watched for over 25 years. Fucking think about that. This isn’t me exaggerating I literally couldn’t listen to her.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


haha im at work and I took out my earbuds while she was talking, I def agree brudda.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Xobeh said:


> What banned word did Ronda say?


"Belt"


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Are you telling me that 'they' are actually pushing for a wrestlemania main event womens match?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Xobeh said:


> What banned word did Ronda say?


Belt lol


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Vince is going to give Charlotte the belt at the birthday party calling it now


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

STONE COLD


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

I k new the roman thing was just a work to try and get him any kind of pop hahaha


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I wonder if anyone in WWE watches the show and sees how awful these womens faces look with whatever foundation they use. Like Stephanie and Becky Lynch. The shade of their faces don't match the rest of their body and it looks bad.

Rousey also clearly hasn't learned to talk well on the mic. without getting over emotional and stumbling over her words.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'd rather listen to Brock cut a million promos than hearing Ronda cut one and they give him a manager but let her speak. Brock promos are "so bad it's good". He always says something funny. Ronda is literally the worst talker in the history of the business. Nothing she says is funny. She just makes my ears bleed.


----------



## ChristiansPeep13 (Mar 29, 2014)

Well of course, but if VKM has to flex a little of his muscle and put her in there, whatever. As long as it pays off properly.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

I can’t wait for that Us movie


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Whoever wrote this script should be fired


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SCSA :mark: :mark:


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

I get it though, it would be tiring getting whacked with a crutch every week, especially when the match was all set to go.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Should have never, ever given Rousey a microphone.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Can we not just have 3 hours of Austin speaking from his iPhone?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

STEVE :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Be a little bit serious Becky/Ronda marks, is this really WM main event worthy?
> 
> The worst part of it is theres not anything better at this point.


I'll do you one better how is it not considering how crappy WM has been for a long time now. Back in the days probably not but for the last 10+ years or so how is it not considered as good and whats expected at WM these days?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Stone Cold starting to look a bit old


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

GIMME A HELL YEAH!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol So now Ronda wants a triple threat? why not demand Charlotte be taken out of the match? oh yeah cause they wanna manipulate the fans into wanting a triple threat by making Ronda making it like thats the only way Becky get in the match.


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

Steve Austin had more charisma in a quick birthday wish for Ric Flair than half of these geeks do with any of their promos.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Austin :mark: sucks he isn’t there live


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh OK I get it... so since WWE missed the opportunity of doing Rock/Austin/HHH at WM years back, they're doing Lynch/Rousey/Flair now... HA!

HBK/Benoit/HHH >


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Steve Austin graces us with an appearance for once and its not live?

DAMNIT. 

Also, going from that promo exchange to hearing Austin is like a read list switching from 50 Shades of Gray to Tolstoy.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Jinder!!!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

The3 said:


> Vince is going to give Charlotte the belt at the birthday party calling it now


That would actually be some good heel shit there :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Austin’s there??? Nooooo I’m missing him!


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> SCSA :mark: :mark:


His promos still me goosebumps. In an era where the wrestlers aren't allowed much freedom, Austin's voice is butter.

What's Jinder doing here?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Going from a Ronda promo to an Austin promo is pure trolling :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why the fuck is Jinder out here?


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

You guys know that ronda sure does rouse something in my pants


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Batista!!!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Austin’s there??? Nooooo I’m missing him!


Video clip, not live.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Why is this bum still employed?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Kurt vs Jinder :lmao

Jokes


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Just what I was waiting for a Jinder Angle match 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

So instead of following up on what should be something incredibly important we get 5 seconds of Triple H and Stef walking in the back + typical RAW IS RECAP then Jinder fpalm


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

They are killing the women's match, making it all about the authority, adding Flair, well forcing Flair into it after writing her out, distracting the fun that would have been Rousey vs Becky, Becky isn't even talking right now, it's her best attribute. Now you have Ric's daughter, the chosen one in a segment perfect to pour petrol on the fire and keep the focus on the match and it's going to be wasted to push rumoured angles instead. Yawn.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Xobeh said:


> Video clip, not live.


Oh. Good, I thought I was missing an in the arena appearance from him :lol


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Compelling segment with Rousey and Steph,

Hopefully this means we get something big tonight with Batista or someone else perhaps.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

STOP SENDING KURT OUT THERE TO WRESTLE, ffs.

Guy can barely fucking stand up straight


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God Angle if you can't even move your neck you probably shouldn't be trying to wrestle, dude looks like a 2X4 is up his ass going up to his neck, he moves so slow and stiff looking its hard to watch.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

THICC KURT


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Whoever said the idea of Vince giving Charlotte the belt..that’s pure fucking genius. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

EMGESP said:


> "Belt"


Why is belt a banned word?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

They are killing the build to Ronda/Becky lol, everything Becky does is great, but Ronda... my god!

JINDER :mark: SHANTI!!!!



bradatar said:


> Whoever said the idea of Vince giving Charlotte the belt..that’s pure fucking genius.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ruins Becky's moment. Winning the belt from Charlotte means nothing.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Jinder vs Angle????

How low Angle has dropped


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

ironcladd1 said:


> That would actually be some good heel shit there :lol


If they do that, they killed their main event. 

It's bad enough she's even in the match. 

Let alone if she becomes the Raw champ while being on Smackdown.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Who asked for this match?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> Why is belt a banned word?


because vince is a dotard


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> Why is belt a banned word?


Because Vince said so.

You hold your fucking pants up with a belt ffs - it's a TITLE.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

For the love of fucking god, get Renee off the commentary team.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol So now Ronda wants a triple threat? why not demand Charlotte be taken out of the match? oh yeah cause they wanna manipulate the fans into wanting a triple threat by making Ronda making it like thats the only way Becky get in the match.


This angle makes no sense. It's obvious WWE is randomly making it up as they go along.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Why is this match happening?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I hate to admit it because I’ve been the biggest advocate for these women and this women’s match at WM, but they’re starting to make a mess of its build up. 

They’re making it so complicated. Becky attacking the authority, Vince getting involved, removing her and adding charlotte, Becky’s knee injury, Becky interfering and attacking both girls, suspended, getting arrested. And now Ronda threatening to vacate the title if Becky isn’t re-added to the match after she just attacked her


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Its impossible for this company to give us 3 straight hours of good content


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

What a random match


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

At least jinder doesn't look like a 195lb mark


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> Why is belt a banned word?


Because Vince says it´s a title. Just like they´re not wrestlers, but Superstars, and it´s not fans, it´s the WWE Universe.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

What the hell are they doing with Jinder i swear


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Singh bros best bumpers in the biz 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Poor Jinder lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

5 star match that one.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> Why is belt a banned word?


Because Vince wants it to be called the Championship.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i actually like how renee shut down graves when he said that angle was at the top of his game. hate how that line is frequently used for guys who have been wrestling for 20 years when it's obviously nonsense.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

When did they stop using the word "belt?" I didn't realize it was banned lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bliss with them leather pants :banderas


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Kurt can suplex them much better than Brock
Brock just throws them around like he's trying to kill them


----------



## ChristiansPeep13 (Mar 29, 2014)

A show starts off with such promise and they fuck it to hell and back like Riley Reid's asshole


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Alexa :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Pointless match


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

God that was a awful match!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow, Alexa Bliss looks so good tonight :trips8


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

becky in handcuffs
alexa in that top

this is the best RAW in years

the influence of brudda luv being felt? :mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

DammitC said:


> Wow, Alexa Bliss looks so good tonight :trips8


TBF when does she not look absolutely amazing?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The celebration will be the main event I guess.


----------



## ChristiansPeep13 (Mar 29, 2014)

Alexa and Finn :mark


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Slackly said:


> I wonder if anyone in WWE watches the show and sees how awful these womens faces look with whatever foundation they use. Like Stephanie and Becky Lynch. The shade of their faces don't match the rest of their body and it looks bad.
> 
> Rousey also clearly hasn't learned to talk well on the mic. without getting over emotional and stumbling over her words.


She actually has a speech impediment. She's worked hard to overcome it. But when she gets nervous or something it sometimes pops up again..like it seemed to a little tonight..

https://www.raredr.com/news/ronda-rousey-verbal-apraxia


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> The celebration will be the main event I guess.


No fucking shit :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Alexa Bliss is badd as fuck...whoever she's sucking off backstage to get so many opportunities is one lucky douche.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

Looks like the same show as last week nothing gained nothing ventured.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hello Alexa :book

I wonder if she will drool over Balor like she did with EC3


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Piehound said:


> She actually has a speech impediment. She's worked hard to overcome it. But when she gets nervous or something it sometimes pops up again..like it seemed to a little tonight..
> 
> https://www.raredr.com/news/ronda-rousey-verbal-apraxia


so instead of getting her a mouthpiece and easing her into cutting her own promos, vince tossed her into the deep end and a year later she's still flailing around in it

of course


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Hopefully Brock comes out and give 10 german suplexes to Ric flair as a birthday gift.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Slackly said:


> I wonder if anyone in WWE watches the show and sees how awful these womens faces look with whatever foundation they use. Like Stephanie and Becky Lynch. The shade of their faces don't match the rest of their body and it looks bad.
> 
> Rousey also clearly hasn't learned to talk well on the mic. without getting over emotional and stumbling over her words.




Stephanie looked like her face was melting. Many of the women look that way. I can’t believe they can’t do better.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

SO just make up awards now for reality stars...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

One night with Alexa Bliss, Mandy Rose, or Zelina Vega? Im going with Zelina.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

roblewis87 said:


> If they do that, they killed their main event.
> 
> It's bad enough she's even in the match.
> 
> Let alone if she becomes the Raw champ while being on Smackdown.


Meh, we’ll see. I don’t think anyone honestly believes Becky isn’t gonna be in the match. Giving Charlotte the belt and having Becky go over at WM will get a reaction similar to Daniel Bryan’s WM30 win IMO.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Actress for a reality series?

So how does that work then? :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bye Ronda :beckylol


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Maybe the Great Alexa Bliss can make Finn Balor look like he has a personality for one night.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Nikki Bella best actress? HA. Please!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They keep throwing out these subs with Bliss? Future title shot post mania?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Isuzu said:


> Hopefully Brock comes out and give 10 german suplexes to Ric flair as a birthday gift.




Now this is best for business. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Jinder having to tap out to a broken down 50 year old Kurt Angle looked bad. I like Angle, but that was painful to watch. Jinder clearly had to over sell for the guy. Perhaps it really is time for Angle to have a retirement match at WM.

Can WWE please stop using the same Ric Flair picture that was from like 15 years ago?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> One night with Alexa Bliss, Mandy Rose, or Zelina Vega? Im going with Zelina.


Zelina without thinking twice about it


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Alexa is so wet over Finn right now lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn it took forever for Balor to win the IC title.

I hope he holds it to drop it to Fandango (when he returns) and then moves on to the main event.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

finn all oiled up and ready for his moment of bliss


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Alexa wanna bang...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WTF? :lmao


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Graves was about to finish cmon Lio 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So Bliss gimmick now is that she's a thot?


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Agree with Corey screw you Lio


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Dammit Lio the man of the hour


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Isuzu said:


> Hopefully Brock comes out and give 10 german suplexes to Ric flair as a birthday gift.


Now that the WWE ruined Becky attacking Ric with crutches they should do this


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I wanna see Alexa as a babyface. She’s gotten so stale as a heel


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Um, I don’t think he’s interested Alexa :lol


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Finn is a disgrace and embarrassment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Corey's reaction :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

LOL, the only time Finn doesn't look like a midget is when he's next to an even smaller midget.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol why is Alexa suddenly so horny for the males on the roster now? just seems so weird.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lio is the biggest heel on the company right now

Alexa's boobs in that top :sodone


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

The ratings were about to go up six points and the announce desk six inches.....


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Horny Corey = GOAT


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Finn is so corny on the mic sometimes lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Lio you don't deserve to be blocking the shot of Alexa you goddamn MONSTER


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

FrankenTodd said:


> Finn is a disgrace and embarrassment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank U.

When the Balor Club comes to my town I go on vacation.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

FUCKKKKKKK YOUUUU LIO RUSHHHH


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Lio Rush talks like his throat is full of saliva


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Alexa Bliss flirting with Finn Balor and his abs :trips8


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I hope Rush buries Finn clean and turns face 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That sound Finn just made..

:mj4


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Alexa is now the GM?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

this segment is definitely all pritchard :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Lio is already dressed in his gear. And he wasn't asking for a match? LoL


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Are any matches on Raw ever actually booked before the show starts?

No wonder this company is a joke.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Lio ruined everything


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Why is Lio so distressed right now I’m confused 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

deepelemblues said:


> so instead of getting her a mouthpiece and easing her into cutting her own promos, vince tossed her into the deep end and a year later she's still flailing around in it
> 
> of course


Yup..that's pretty much how it works. I was reading an interview with her where she was said going to WrestleMania got her so excited and nervous she called it "MrestleWania" for a week.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol why is Alexa suddenly so horny for the males on the roster now? just seems so weird.


Well when u have to wake up next to Buddy Murphy every morning. Can u blame her ?


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Corey channeling his inner Jerry Lawler.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This show went downhill so fast


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

corey graves channeling The King is the best commentary in years :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Batista is coming out in the Flair segment right? It's the only reason I'm still watching tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These past two weeks they certainly haven't been shy with the commercial breaks.


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

Lio Rush getting buried is the funniest shit.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Oh the mess they made just by not having Charlotte win the womens Rumble at this point. Then no one could argue her positioning in the mania match and becky would be chasing exactly like she is now.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

deepelemblues said:


> corey graves channeling The King is the best commentary in years :lmao


I enjoy his commentary. I don't understand the hate, it's better then listening to Cole sound like a retard and Renee yelling every other word lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> So Alexa is now the GM?


Right!? That made ZERO sense!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> This show went downhill so fast




It’s like getting a shit sandwich on good bread. Roman opens (one piece of bread), current shit we are watching (meat/cheese/etc), and the Flair party hopefully will be good too to finish the sandwich.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> I enjoy his commentary. I don't understand the hate, it's better then listening to Cole sound like a retard and Renee yelling every other word lol


i don't either, he's a good heel color guy and if they put him with someone other than MAGGLE and renee, someone he could work off of properly, commentary would be in a much better state


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm all for this new thotty Alexa Bliss. At least she is interesting now.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Alexa, Finn,and Llo. its midget after midget.
A bunch of charm vacuums and more midgets from NXT a show watched only by marks smothering everything.
A creative team that must have autism over looked by a senile old man on an ego trip.
And people wonder why viewers have left to never return


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

That segment is PG enough, yet talent have to say crap or poop instead of shit?


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Nature Boy moments musical chairs


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ham and Egger said:


> Right!? That made ZERO sense!


I know, her saying "No your match is right now" and Lio looking like he has no choice but to comply, lol why the fuck you listening to her as if shes the boss?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

STING.

:mark:


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Sting :mark


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

STING!!!!!!!!!

MARKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

YES Sting


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

You just know Ric is already so drunk. I I think that might be why they're delaying it to the end to sober him as much as possible


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Sting is there and all he gets is a dry "and Sting is here" in a backstage deal with Titus?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

STING :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Flair vs Sting one more time wens3


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Great to see Sting, as ever.

Legend.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Sting! awesome to see him.

side note

Is Sting ever without those sunglasses? are they like attached to his face whenever he hasn't got facepaint on? Its like he don't want his eyes showing unless he has facepaint on.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Just marked out over Sting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>



Double standard. Imagine if it was Finn telling her how great her ass was. You'd see all the Twitter SJWs cry foul.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seeing Sting makes me miss WCW.

:mj2


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Standing next to Lio shows just how small Finn actually is. He would be lucky to be 150lbs.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Just lemme get the crow Sting theme one time :mark:


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Guessing they're doing all the ads early on so they can give Flair's celebrations 25/30 mins? Makes sense


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Lio to 205 Live


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

EMGESP said:


> Double standard. Imagine if it was Finn telling her how great her ass was. You'd see all the Twitter SJWs cry foul.


Nah you could comment on some of the women that work out just fine


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lashley vs Braun...yeah definitely looking forward to that one...not.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> Seeing Sting makes me miss WCW.
> 
> :mj2


WWE makes me miss WCW.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Balor having to sell for Lio lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Can we have Sting vs Flair tonight as the last match on the last episode of RAW ever, just like for Nitro?


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Sting! awesome to see him.
> 
> side note
> 
> Is Sting ever without those sunglasses? are they like attached to his face whenever he hasn't got facepaint on? Its like he don't want his eyes showing unless he has facepaint on.


Because he looks like this without them.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

deepelemblues said:


> Can we have Sting vs Flair tonight as the last match on the last episode of RAW ever, just like for Nitro?


And see two people drop dead in front of our eyes? Sounds good on paper, but I think the sponsers will have a problem with this.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I hope Lashley squashes Bruan


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

IT'S STINGGGGGGGGGGGGGG.....and a match between two midgets.


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

from toe to toe with Lesnar to this is a bit jarring


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Had to mute Renee. I can’t take it anymore. I hope she leaves when her husband does.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lio is actually believable vs Finn. Finn has no business beating anyone over 200lbs.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm thinking rush wins this.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

nearly 20 minutes of vanilla midget shit worthy for 205 stinking up raw.

Vince the senile old man thinks this will bring back viewers?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

EMGESP said:


> And see two people drop dead in front of our eyes? Sounds good on paper, but I think the sponsers will have a problem with this.


If it means tonight would be the last episode of Raw ever, it's a sacrifice I'm willing to make :trolldog


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol they make Lio out to be the biggest joke, Finn laughing him off like he's nothing, now Lio's taking him to the limit and getting near falls, whats that say about Balor? being taken to the limit by the tiny dwarf WWE makes jokes about.


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Balor having to sell for Lio lol


Honestly it's not that unbelievable as Balor isn't that much bigger than rush and rush can do high impact moves. Lio is a pretty solid wrestler overall and shouldn't be jobbed out to anyone balors size. Now if it were someone like Batista, lesner, Braun, Hogan, Rock etc... those guys look like they would actually squash him. Although i like it when small guys have good matches with guys as well like aj and balor vs lesner.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> Balor having to sell for Lio lol


Yeah this shit is a joke. The match should have ended much earlier than this in squash fashion.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Solid TV match.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Rain said:


> Lio Finn to 205 Live


fixed


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Why is a 15 year old wrestling a 12 year old on Monday Night Raw?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

This is fuking boring


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Fuck you, Balor.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100224595791994880


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"I said Vanilla midgets... Haha am I coo yet?"


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

I thought u guys liked balor lol ya all turned on him real quick


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ascension is so intimidating 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ascension still being in WWE is absolutely amazing..


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Can we get to a legit star in Batista now please...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Balor just had a rather "competitive" match with Lesnar and here they have him struggling against Lio Rush.

Makes no sense.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Why these dudes getting air time :kobelol


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> Balor having to sell for Lio lol


No worse than Lashley selling for Balor. Or Brock selling for Balor.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

this shit


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Cheeseburger time !


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Don’t fuck with Gimli!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Otis looks exactly like a fat Brock Lesnar :lmao


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Boring raw today


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

That match was WAY too long


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Moments like this is exactly why you never mess with a bowling ball :trips8


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Erik. said:


> Otis looks exactly like a fat Brock Lesnar <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" />


Otis looks like the average Reddit browsing male


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Erik. said:


> Otis looks exactly like a fat Brock Lesnar :lmao


He might be, but he can bench press more then lesnar. Dude is country strong.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Gimli looks freakin awesome out there taking on the Globalists favorite Wrestlers #alexjones


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

AllenNoah said:


> No worse than Lashley selling for Balor. Or Brock selling for Balor.


Actually, Lashley selling for Finn is a lot worse because Finn is much closer in size to Lio than he is to Bobby.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Rain said:


> Otis looks like the average Reddit browsing male


Fat Brock Lesnars running wild.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Lok said:


> He might be, but he can bench press more then lesnar. Dude is country strong.


It's a shame he's in the wrong company then. 

He'll only be ruined.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lio about to pack his bags for 205 Live.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lio out there again already.

:lmao


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Lio is fucking awesome, I see why Vince loves him


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Third hour and we get bobby and braun
sure to bring in ratings


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This RAW is really dragging ass now..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok hopefully this match is short


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Can we just get to the birthday celebration....


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

Rain said:


> Boring raw today


Is it Bruce Pritchard's fault?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This is why RAW shouldn't be 3 hours


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So this isn't even a match yet :lol


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Bobby yelling at Lio made me chuckle but RAW is dragging. I'm only holding on to watch what creative does with Seth and the Ric Flair celebration.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Things have sure crawled to a snail's pace.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That's it? :lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn Braun running over this child like he doesn't owe child support.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

A 3 minute match with no payoff fpalm


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

CANNOT WAIT FOR BAYLEY VS. NIA JAX.

Said no one.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Holy fuck, can we just skip ahead to Ric Flair's bday celebration...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What was that? Why did that match just end?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thankfully that's over.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This raw has been a little better than usual but got 3 hours is a drag if the show isn't excellent.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly wens3


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

“Seth, care to explain those dick pics from a couple years ago?”


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Ok..that was...umm..something.. I guess


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Yeah, fuck building a Wrestlemania WORLD TITLE match..


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

:lol Burn it down, but in a different way.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Naitch and his 500th wife.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

There will never be another Ric Flair.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Naitch already lit :lmao


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Is Ric gonna cut a promo about his experiences in ATL back in 1986?


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

They have really cooled down Braun, such a bummer. No proper segment for Seth either?? Fucked up.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Flair doesn't seem in another dimension, so there's that. I'm sure if he was here all night that'd be a hell of a test to his alcohol limitations.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Queen needs to crash this party and smash Ric's face in his birthday cake.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Burn it down, but in a different way. What the fuck is he even on about ?

And also, an ice cold beverage? didn’t Seth repeatedly say in interviews he doesn’t drink?


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Himiko said:


> Burn it down, but in a different way. What the fuck is he even on about ?
> 
> And also, an ice cold beverage? didn’t Seth repeatedly say in interviews he doesn’t drink?


I was thinking the same thing haha


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Man the Rollins/Lesnar build has been horrible, hopefully it picks up


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Himiko said:


> Burn it down, but in a different way. What the fuck is he even on about ?
> 
> And also, an ice cold beverage? didn’t Seth repeatedly say in interviews he doesn’t drink?


He drinks these days and has for awhile. Used to not drink years ago.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Some people don't generally drink, but will on rare occasion. CM Punk's said in an interview he made a special exception and did a shot with Harley Race :shrug


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Trophies said:


> Naitch and his 500th wife.


Someone, I think maybe Nicola Roberts once said "Marriage is the one normal thing Ric Flair tries to do, and he sucks at it."


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hopefully Brock retains


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Becky to interrupt the Ric Flair party in a police car :lmao


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Happy for Joe.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Some people don't generally drink, but will on rare occasion. CM Punk's said in an interview he made a special exception and did a shot with Harley Race :shrug


Who wouldn't have a shot with Harley..


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

That Ronda promo was so cringe. It made no sense. She’s rambling on bad mouthing the design of the belt, and then she’s complaining that Steph is devaluing it


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

They would be stupid not to have Becky return from the jail even if they are building other angles in the main event tonight, just have chaos break out seriously. Can get it done with good writing.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ronda has no conviction. I didn't believe a single thing of what she said.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

CRICKETS


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Dean is now in full jobber mode. Doesn't even get an entrance lol.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

2 belts lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Company is so set in the old-school territory mentality of in their eyes devaluing a leaving talent that Dean doesn't even get a full entrance anymore? :maury


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Dean doesn't even get an entrance on tv now haha


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Only Mcintyre can walk slower than Orton to a match :lol


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

McIntyre is so boring


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Renee's WOAT commentary gets worse anytime there's an Ambrose match.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Why doesn't Dean just pull a Shawn Michaels and oversell everything? I mean he's on his way out anyways and all he has to do is show up to prevent any breach of contract.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

It might be just a coincidence but it seems both Charlotte and Becky now have a signature weapon of choice, Charlotte attacked Ronda with a kendo stick and that’s kinda become her thing, and Becky attacked Ronda with a crutch and that’s become her thing. Maybe Ronda will get her own soon. 

Since this match will be No DQ since it’s triple threat rules, maybe that will be part of the story they tell when weapons ultimately get involved


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I have no idea how you're supposed to get invested in anything when theres a commercial 2 minutes into EVERY match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Empress said:


> Renee's WOAT commentary gets worse anytime there's an Ambrose match.


Yeah she gets way too emotional.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They really have to cutdown on the amount of commercial breaks. It's just too much.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> McIntyre is so boring


He's way too generic. Doesn't have any range to him, just does the exact same shit week after week.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I got back in time to see Dean! :mark:


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ready for this raw to hit high gear toward the end to see whats big is going to happen.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>




Renee particularly familiar with that move I bet


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm all for advert breaks now if they stop putting advert breaks in the main event. Hate the ad breaks 10 and 5 mins before the end of the night. Way to kill the hype.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

What a headbutt. Goodness.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Himiko said:


> Renee particularly familiar with that move I bet


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Renee telling her man to move... haha!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

this shit match still on?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

It is absolutely outrageous the amount of ads they have. They’re like every 2 minutes for fucksake!


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

EMGESP said:


> Why doesn't Dean just pull a Shawn Michaels and oversell everything? I mean he's on his way out anyways and all he has to do is show up to prevent any breach of contract.


Yeah but Dean actually respects his opponents/co workers


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So Dean lost cos of Elias interfering? At least it wasn't clean.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

An absolute snorefest.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Is this a new stable?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Seth and Roman to make the save?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

WTF Elias joins baron's stable


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias doesn't remember when he got his ass beat by these guys? :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That pop.

:mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

HOLY SHIT.

I am glad I got home in time!!!!


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

oh come on... booo!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

ooo the shield...


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Why is Elias there? [emoji2955][emoji2955][emoji2955]


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Great. Another Shield reunion. So original and new.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess they just thought we forget about that feud Dean and Rollins had? And the fact that Dean burned his Shield vest.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns still spamming superman punches lol


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

:mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

THIS
IS
SO
KOOL


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Can they fuck off with these Shield reunions every 3 months?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

CURBSTOMP.

:mark:

Seth getting physical. 



Fun segment.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Well that new stable lasted long.

Buried.

:lol

A segment which benefited.... no one.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol they didn't even check on Dean


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ugh


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth and Roman completely ignored Dean..... um....

EDIT: Well, something's definitely brewing there. Interesting...


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> I guess they just thought we forget about that feud Dean and Rollins had?




The guy pretty much said Roman deserved cancer! This whole thing is ridiculous


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Just gonna leave Dean there huh :lmao


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

the superman punch is the saddest and gayest thing in wrestling


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

lol dang man not even helping Dean up; these grand standers.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

And the Superman punch still looks like shit.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

because that makes complete sense ....


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

This whole “Roman getting cheered” thing is gonna take some getting used to


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So good to see Reigns in action :banderas


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh God. Tune in next week to see if the Shield unites again! Fuck this. And i thought Pritchard would help.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mango13 said:


> Can they fuck off with these Shield reunions every 3 months?


They gotta milk it for all it's worth before Ambrose fucks off post mania!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

That was dope, them not intentionally checking on him is better


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I would love the Roman character 1000 times more if they would stop booking that Superman punch. If you are trying to have a badass character, you don't give him leaping punches. Too fake.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

roman and seth shoulda given dean an ass whuppin after the save tell him boy you done gone crazy and we're gonna set you straight


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Rick was like 40 years old in that photo :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I enjoyed seeing Roman get physical, and glad to see Seth is getting into it again, but at the same time a lot of that didn't make sense.

Why come out to save Dean then ignore him? :lol


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Himiko said:


> This whole “Roman getting cheered” thing is gonna take some getting used to


That crowd yell thing he dies was pretty good with the crowd doing it too.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm so glad Ambrose is leaving. If not we would have to endure a rather lengthy Shield reunion leading to another Brock/Roman match at WM36.


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

The High King said:


> the superman punch is the saddest and gayest thing in wrestling




Idk I think I have to go with the sling blade on that one. Superman punch is a strong second though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Seth and Roman completely ignored Dean..... um....
> 
> EDIT: Well, something's definitely brewing there. Interesting...


The rest of the roster gets ignored as we have 8 segments a week about whether or not the Shield will fully reunite again! Yay!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I would love the Roman character 1000 times more if they would stop booking that Superman punch. If you are trying to have a badass character, you don't give him leaping punches. Too fake.


It is a move used regularly in mma. Or is your beef his execution of the move?


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Ambrose isnt leaving now the Reigns is back


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Uh..cool moment but no more Shield reunions damn it


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100235516040044544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100235815945265152


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Great now Seth and Roman have amnesia like Dean as well now.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

dsnotgood said:


> That crowd yell thing he dies was pretty good with the crowd doing it too.




Unfortunately typo there considering


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sasha looks hot with her hair like that.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess Roman and Rollins will forgive Dean for burning his Shield vest?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I enjoyed seeing Roman get physical, and glad to see Seth is getting into it again, but at the same time a lot of that didn't make sense.
> 
> Why come out to save Dean then ignore him? :lol


It's like real brothers or family. 

When a hard head/trouble maker family member is in real big trouble... life or death... you gonna let them die?

Most fam is gonna help, but then go on their way afterwards because they know that person is troubled.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> It is a move used regularly in mma. Or is your beef his execution of the move?


Considering it's a scripted punch and Reigns isn't an MMA fighter - I assume that probably is the case, yes.

It's pretty hard to make that move look less scripted unless you legitimately punched someone in the face.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

We'll see about the Roman pop when they're not in Atl.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> It is a move used regularly in mma. Or is your beef his execution of the move?


The execution. MMA actually punches, therefore you put all your strength into it. 

Wrestling has to hold back, which causes it to look like a kid jumping off their couch.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So next week will they have Dean apologising to Seth & Roman? :hmm:


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

holy shit was the Paige movie that good?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nia pins Bayley to earn an opportunity for her and Tamina at Fastlane.


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

Isuzu said:


> Ambrose isnt leaving now the Reigns is back




I’ve been feeling more and more like him leaving is a work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

You have women's tag champs now, so why bother having a tag match.


EDIT: Ok, tag match at the PPV, so it's Sasha vs Tamina next week, the classic booking.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Who gives a shit about this match, really? :lol

Zero need for this to be booked.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Another commercial 2 minutes into a match. Like..this is getting unwatchable.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Ambrose Girl said:


> So next week will they have Dean apologising to Seth & Roman? :hmm:


Probably, helping Dean down 4 to 1 is one thing. They still about Dean. But probably aren't happy with him and not forgiven them. WWE books them like brothers or family.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

can we get this out the way quickly, i want to see the celebration.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Ambrose is definitely staying now that Reigns is back, he legitimately looks happy that he’s back. Which who wouldn’t be obviously? Reigns will convince him to stay


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pretty much anything involving Nia, I could give two shits about.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Can we get to the celebration already?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I’m kinda loving Nia Jax these days  that Becky injury was the best thing to happen to both of them


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Only Brock can save this show


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Another commercial holy shit...so no Brock tonight?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Ambrose is definitely staying now that Reigns is back, he legitimately looks happy that he’s back.


I did notice a change in his demeanor tonight compared to the last couple of weeks.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Raw is Commercial


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

serious question is rousey ever gonna give becky some payback lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I only caught the last 5 minutes of Dean's match and the aftermath, was Dean acting noticeably different?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

The Capo said:


> I’ve been feeling more and more like him leaving is a work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ambrose has jobbed 4 of 5 weeks since he told them he was leaving. With only win vs EC3 who's now jobbing on Main Event. If Ambrose leaving was a work. He would be involved in some big angle about him leaving. Not getting pinned almost every week at 920. They will have him do some Shield stuff probably. Then something will happen and he will never be seen on tv again.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I enjoyed seeing Roman get physical, and glad to see Seth is getting into it again, but at the same time a lot of that didn't make sense.
> 
> Why come out to save Dean then ignore him? :lol


They ignore him because of what he’s done? He’s still their family even though he did stupid stuff (kayfaybe)


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

p862011 said:


> serious question is rousey ever gonna give becky some payback lol


Becky/Charlotte at Fastlane, Ronda fucks them both up for a DQ.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Isuzu said:


> Only Brock can save this show


Batista*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Ambrose is definitely staying now that Reigns is back, he legitimately looks happy that he’s back. Which who wouldn’t be obviously? Reigns will convince him to stay


:lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I honestly am trying to figure out if people's posts about Dean staying now are serious or not..

Holy shit..


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Showstopper said:


> I honestly am trying to figure out if people's posts about Dean staying now are serious or not..
> 
> Holy shit..


Lol yeah when is a guy being jobbed out every week part of some clever work.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> I honestly am trying to figure out if people's posts about Dean staying now are serious or not..
> 
> Holy shit..


Marks of the highest order.

I remember those days.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Batista*




No Way Jose*


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Glad Ric Flairs bday will be like ten mins so I could see a fucking Bayley Nia match 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

hurry up with the ad breaks, this last segment will barely be 10 mins


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Lana is my favorite woman in the WWE, visually. But I still have the biggest crush on Bayley, personally <3 lol


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Why is Titus invited rofl


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

bradatar said:


> Glad Ric Flairs bday will be like ten mins so I could see a fucking Bayley Nia match
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right? Fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Batista betting fucking be there.

Only reason I've tuned in and wasted the last 2 and a half hours of my life watching this absolute garbage.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Whatever you do Titus...just don't grab Ric.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That match was a struggle


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Would love to see HHH get Batista Bombed in that nice azz suit he's wearing!

I bet H already has a hard on for it...


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Here we go :maury


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Ambrose is staying.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Isuzu said:


> Ambrose is staying.


:lol


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Rain said:


> Why is Titus invited rofl


One of Batista best friend, so I would assume in real life Ric and Titus was able to hit it of as well


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

I'ma laugh so hard when nothing of note happens during this party and it really is just a celebration for flair.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Birthday will be like 10 minutes, these people are so bad managing their time.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Rain said:


> Why is Titus invited rofl




#BlackHistoryMonth


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I bet Batista isn't even there and we get some bollocks with Becky Lynch. fpalm


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

I don't get Titus, clearly popular backstage, does all these good pr things but they don't give him anything at all in the ring.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Erik. said:


> Marks of the highest order.
> 
> I remember those days.


Intergender matches against the heat magnet herself.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Bayley needs to work on that elbow drop if that's her new finisher.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-XERO- said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100239877105364992


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Tamina’s gimmick should be her crashing into things every show and she gradually adds more and more bandages until she looks like a mummy :agree:


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Erik. said:


> I bet Batista isn't even there and we get some bollocks with Becky Lynch. fpalm


good because that is actually supposed to be the mania main event so it should be.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BAWSE!*


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Orton and Dave better be there


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

roblewis87 said:


> good because that is actually supposed to be the mania main event so it should be.


:lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL why was Seth laughing when Trips & Steph came out? He did the cackle :lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Maybe Titus will grab HHH's arm and get suspended for Wrestlemania again. :lmao


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Crickets for HHH


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I trips doesn’t get Batista bombed through that cake then fuck this company 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Triple H for life.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Crowd doesn't give a fuck :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

It's time!


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

This will be a disgrace to Ric Flairs legacy if this doesnt end in a fight.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Someone's going in the Cake


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL why was Seth laughing when Trips & Steph came out? He did the cackle :lol


For real I saw Curt Hawkins cackling as well I what happened?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I have no idea what the point of this is if it doesn’t involve Becky or Ronda


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Flair gotta blade


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Drax pls


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Come on, The Queen has to crash this party.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Kevin Owens should attack Ric :mark


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

They’re not gonn babe enough time to even fucking bring Flair out lmaoooo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hollywood Batista or GTFO


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Just say wrestler you roided up cunt.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

TheLooseCanon said:


> It's time!


I'm Waiting!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth clapping for Shawn and interacting with eachother.

:banderas


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

HHH: “any of that pales in comparison to why we are hair”


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

HBK :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Someone is hiding in that "table" behind Triple H.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

When was last time Steamboat appeared? The feud with Jericho?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

SETH SELLING :lmao :lmao


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Hollywood Batista or GTFO


Give me my spotlight!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Steamboat hitting Seth.

:lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

8 mins


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Damn, this will be quick.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Geez, by the time Flair comes out, we'll be out of time :lol


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

please Brock put an end to this


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

WWE loves spoiling surprises these days.

Sad.

I wonder if they'll strip Ronda and give Charlotte the Title for the lolz.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

-XERO- said:


> Lana is my favorite woman in the WWE, visually. But I still have the biggest crush on Bayley, personally <3 lol


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Great to see Sting and Roode there but wow he’s aged a lot.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Sting and HBK :mark:


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Lol Sting passing Seth


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Not even Randy :maury :maury :maury

edit: Sting passing by Seth :maury :maury :maury


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Will always mark for Sting.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Hollywood Batista or GTFO


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sting is like "hey weren't you in TNA?" to Roode


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Sting :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

ahahah sting didnt even acknowledged that goof Seth Rolllins, whom he was injured by,.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Flair can’t get to the ring before this ends. Fuck this company for putting that women’s match on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

There's no overrun anymore is there? Can't see Batista coming out, Ronda might invade as Charlotte is awarded the title maybe?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sting and his lousy wwe theme. Sting was telling Jose how much he sucked.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

My boy Sting just ignored my boy Rollins... oh well. GOAT moves.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

This is gonna go over, no way


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Still haven’t mastered time management. They have 5 minutes left and Sting is stopping to talk to No away Jose


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They only will have like 5 minutes for this stuff


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Are we getting an overrun here? Cos we have 5 mins left and they've gone to a video package LOL.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Steamboat hitting Seth.
> 
> :lmao


Rollins selling it like it was death :lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Is WWE even allowed to go over?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

We have five minutes left.....


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

If this gets cut short ima :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Oh who gives a shit :lol


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

God i miss those days when wrestlers were so charismatic


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Has to be going over lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

How do I watch the overrun


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Camera cut to an attacked Ric Flair backstage by Ronda or Becky?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

They have to have an overrun tonight, lol


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

They cant do overtimes, only 3 mins left lmfao


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

this segment is everything wrong with wrestling and its fans.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Becky knocks out Flair? Nah, that would be too good.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ric Flair more main stream than any wrestler produced in the last 15 years :lmao :lmao


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

That’s an awful belt


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

God, I love the big gold belt.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

uh, that belt looks cheap


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

How can both Cena and Flair be the GOAT according to WWE?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Everybody’s nerves gone watching this knowing there’s only 3 minutes left [emoji23]


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol they have 5+ hours a week and still can't fit the good stuff in.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ric Flair getting beat down the ramp


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Himiko said:


> Camera cut to an attacked Ric Flair backstage by Ronda or Becky?


Would be a great idea but not by either of them it would be great to have it done by a heel you are trying to build up huge or by batista doing a comeback to piss HHH off. Even though batista loves flair lol.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Jesus Kurt looked like he had no idea what was going on for a second there LOL. He looked so glazed over :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL at Ric Flair only getting 2 mins


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Batista :mark


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

HOLY SHIT :mark :mark


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Welcome back Dave


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

FUCK YESSSSSSSSSS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Batista :mark:


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

YES!!!!!!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*HAHA!

HELL YEAH!*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Becky attacked him?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WHAT THE FUCK

:lmao


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

YESSSSSSSSSSSS

BATISTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Holy shit they had Batista attack Flair!!!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Dave :mark


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

HOLLYWOOD BATISTA!

MARKING!!!!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

aew marks crying


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Bluetista :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Tista bitches!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Batista is the GOAT


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> WHAT THE FUCK
> 
> <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" />


This is the most random thing ever lol


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Bluetista :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Get your hand out of the fucking way HHH, I'm trying to see that magnificent title. Batista is the FUCKING MAN! IM DYING RIGHT NOW!!! :lmao :lol


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

meh


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow they really are doing HHH vs Batista. :surprise:


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

What did I just watch


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess he was mad he wasn't invited.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Himiko said:


> Camera cut to an attacked Ric Flair backstage by Ronda or Becky?




Okay well I was half right [emoji2370]


----------



## Hurricanes18 (Jul 23, 2018)

This is a better angle. Becky attacking Ric would of been far too predictable. TBH I was expecting it.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LOL Batista totally forgot he was backstage tonight.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Don't want to see HHH/Batista, but cool swerve if we have to


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

All this to book a HHH WM match lol. 

M A R K S.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Nose ring-tista in the HOUSE!


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

If this was 11 Years Ago. Ric Flair would've been bloodied.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Now that definitely was a surprise lol


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Not gonna lie

1) heel Batista is absolutely the way to go
2) that’s a fucking fantastic angle to work off


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> My boy Sting just ignored my boy Rollins... oh well. GOAT moves.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

So, Batista's heel and Trips is face.............................................................................


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Of course HHH had to find a way to insert himself in a match at WM.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Blue tint on the shades for Bluetista!

GOAT of the 2000s.


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

What kills me is theyre bringing Batista back as a heel this time when he'd probably of gotten cheered after bringing him back as a face last time when he was certain to get booed. Im still down for this feud though


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Always happy to see Batista.

Just have him go over at Wrestlemania please.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

:quite I will watch.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So glad Batista is a heel. He worked way better in that department.


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

Batista the Destroyer


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

LET'S FUCKIN GOOOOOOOO :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100244011707641856

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100244246102126593


----------



## HurricaneHaz (Mar 24, 2014)

The3 said:


>


I thought i was the only one to see that.. just brushed him off and woood


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm fucking pumped now


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Very interesting. I love heel Batista.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Isuzu said:


> aew marks crying


i don't mean to bag on aew but they have no star power.

no one outside of niche wrestling fans cares about the young bucks or omega


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Theyre really make Batista play the heel? FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

EMGESP said:


> Of course HHH had to find a way to insert himself in a match at WM.


Batista wanted this match though.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Lok said:


> Nose ring-tista in the HOUSE!




And did ye see the colour of the nose ring? #BLUEtista


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Just finished Raw.










Huh?


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I wasn’t expecting the attack on Flair.

When I noticed they didn’t call Batista out I just figured he’d rear his head towards the end and build and angle out of not being invited and being disrespected by HHH.

This raises the stakes much higher. Right off the bat it says Dave is willing to burn any bridge to get to hunter.

They should feed him Randy at fast lane.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> So, Batista's heel and Trips is face.............................................................................


WWE,

When people wanted Batista back as a heel, they bring him back as a face.

When people want to cheer Batista, Shane Douglas wannabe has to be the face.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

The match will suck but I'm so ready for a Batista return against Triple H.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

EMGESP said:


> Of course HHH had to find a way to insert himself in a match at WM.


honestly this years wm kinda needs it


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Now thats a pro wrestling star. Take note.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100244011707641856
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100244246102126593




Batista looks like he’s been on a 9 day drug bender with those eyes


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Theyre really make Batista play the heel? FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


The way it damn well should be this is the best move they could have done thank god.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Batista shows up for 10 seconds, says 6 words and was already more entertaining than 95% of the roster.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> I wasn’t expecting the attack on Flair.
> 
> When I noticed they didn’t call Batista out I just figured he’d rear his head towards the end and build and angle out of not being invited and being disrespected by HHH.
> 
> ...


Yeap, Tista needs to eat Randle next.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Disputed said:


> What kills me is theyre bringing Batista back as a heel this time when he'd probably of gotten cheered after bringing him back as a face last time when he was certain to get booed. Im still down for this feud though


This is what batista wanted. He said he wanted to be a heel and he wanted to fight HHH at mania..


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Good grief. 

Why set all this up for weeks and not even have Flair in the ring or Batista in the ring. 

Then you sideline the women's title match by rushing it in a pointless Ronda tag match, no Becky in the cop car, barely hear from her at all. Charlotte isn't with her father for his birthday, no Vince at all.

Just bin one of the filler matches and give this 10 extra mins in the ring, it's not difficult.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Batista shows up for 10 seconds, says 6 words and was already more entertaining than 95% of the roster.


Scary isn't it?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Give me HHH vs Batista as the Mania main event


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Not gonna lie
> 
> 1) heel Batista is absolutely the way to go
> 2) that’s a fucking fantastic angle to work off


But , but , but his a Disney good guy now , Disney can't be happy


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

Man I’m glad I don’t read spoilers. No idea Batista was going to be there so I marked the fuck out.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Isuzu said:


> aew marks crying


Riiiiiiight


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Batista looked great, story is shit but it's good to have Big Dave back.

SD is fucked though, the top 3 matches for WM are all going to be Raw matches and they're not even trying on SD.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> They should feed him Randy at fast lane.




You think they should have Batista’s big return match be at Fastlane? [emoji848]


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

That montage brought back memories. Flair is a legend always and forever.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Now thats a pro wrestling star. Take note.


No one can convince me otherwise - Batista is the GOAT of this century so far.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

First time I've been surprised by an ending in a while (an over run would have been great tonight). Great way to build this feud and I'm very glad its happening!!


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Now thats a pro wrestling star. Take note.


yup he showed more screen presence in this tiny segment than 90% of the current roster


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Batista shows up for 10 seconds, says 6 words and was already more entertaining than 95% of the roster.


..and those 10 seconds and 6 words were enough for him to blow up..


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That was pretty wild.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So why does Batista want to face Triple H? This storyline doesn't make sense. I know what happened at the Evolution reunion, but he beat Triple H three times. What's the point in wanting to fight him again? 

This is dumb.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Why can’t they do overruns any more?! All because they don’t want to cut into reruns of this trash modern family.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100245043682729984


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Isuzu said:


> aew marks crying


He can still go to AEW after WM


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

The3 said:


> But , but , but his a Disney good guy now , Disney can't be happy


I highly doubt Batista gives a fuck about what Disney thinks, especially after they fired James Gunn from Guardians 3.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Headliner said:


> So why does Batista want to face Triple H? This storyline doesn't make sense. I know what happened at the Evolution reunion, but he beat Triple H three times. What's the point in wanting to fight him again?
> 
> This is dumb.


Why don't you let it play out first before being so negative.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Headliner said:


> So why does Batista want to face Triple H? This storyline doesn't make sense. I know what happened at the Evolution reunion, but he beat Triple H three times. What's the point in wanting to fight him again?
> 
> 
> 
> This is dumb.




Well if I remember correctly, Batista has said in a few interviews that for years he’s wanted to come back for a Wrestlemania program with HHH and the WWE didn’t seem to have any interest in even getting back to him. Maybe that’ll be the story


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Now we just need a match announced for Taker and Cena and your Wrestlemania lineup is set like business as usual, aside from Reigns not being in the main event this time around but will still get his time to shine.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

DGenerationMC said:


> So, Batista's heel and Trips is face.............................................................................


I think it would be for the best honestly, then have HHH back to his heel self post Wrestlemania.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

To me, the segment feels rushed


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Solid RAW. Finally the road to WM is getting interesting!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Switchblade Club said:


> Why don't you let it play out first before being so negative.


Nah.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Headliner said:


> So why does Batista want to face Triple H? This storyline doesn't make sense. I know what happened at the Evolution reunion, but he beat Triple H three times. What's the point in wanting to fight him again?
> 
> This is dumb.


Non Kafabe batista has stated many times he would come back to fight triple h at mania..

kafabe maybe wait a bit before you judge? Not everything is going to be explained right away... 

I am guessing it has something to do with HHH ignoring him though.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The3 said:


> But , but , but his a Disney good guy now , Disney can't be happy


Batista played a bad guy in James Bond and kinda a bad guy in escape plan 2. Disney knows WWE is fake lol


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Give me HHH vs Batista as the Mania main event


Yup. Sorry ladies.

Let's fucking go!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Piehound said:


> ..and those 10 seconds and 6 words were enough for him to blow up..


Yeah. This era of 30 minute "workrate" fests is treating viewership so well.



5 more Batistas and 5 less geeks like Seth Rollins and Finn Balor and this company wouldn't be scrambling to bring guys like Pritchard back


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Xenoblade said:


> Non Kafabe batista has stated many times he would come back to fight triple h at mania..
> 
> *kafabe maybe wait a bit before you judge?* Not everything is going to be explained right away...
> 
> I am guessing it has something to do with HHH ignoring him though.


Nah. This is WWE we're talking about.

The roles should be reversed. Triple H should be trying to fight Batista since he never beat him. Batista shouldn't be trying to fight someone he beat three times already. Again, that's dumb.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

falconfan13 said:


> Would be a great idea but not by either of them it would be great to have it done by a heel you are trying to build up huge or by batista doing a comeback to piss HHH off. Even though batista loves flair lol.




Well done. You’re like the Shane to my Miz #besttagteamoniwc


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Switchblade Club said:


> Why don't you let it play out first before being so negative.



In our defence, we've been letting it play out for over 10 years. How much longer do we have to let it play out? 8*D


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

They blew it, the first you see of Batista is half of him behind a wall with the camera guy, felt exactly like when they had Jericho clothesline the runner out the back before coming out essentially spoiling the hype for the return moments before you would have got that huge crowd pop. 

The beat down is all well and good, guess they didn't want Flair to get physical, this could still all have played out in the ring face to face.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Headliner said:


> So why does Batista want to face Triple H? This storyline doesn't make sense. I know what happened at the Evolution reunion, but he beat Triple H three times. What's the point in wanting to fight him again?
> 
> This is dumb.


Well I think...huh idk actually lol, but hey I guess we got heel hollywood Batista out of it though.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Though HHH is corny as a babyface, Batista too is a better heel (probably the best he can be now with his legit acting experience) and this has more legs than flipping the roles. If we gotta see Batista/HHH, this is the alignment it should be.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Roman Reigns opening segment + his hug with Seth Rollins

- Becky Lynch brawling with Ronda Rousey + Becky getting arrested afterwards

- Alexa Bliss/Finn Balor/Lio Rush Moment of Bliss segment

- Batista returning as a heel after attacking Ric Flair backstage


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>





Dolorian said:


> Rollins selling it like it was death :lol


Seth was all like....


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Headliner said:


> So why does Batista want to face Triple H? This storyline doesn't make sense. I know what happened at the Evolution reunion, but he beat Triple H three times. What's the point in wanting to fight him again?
> 
> This is dumb.


He wasn't invited to Flair's birthday party?


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Why do the segments that matter feel rushed, yet the repeat matches and filler seems to be allowed to drag on and on mostly because of the insane amount of advert breaks to fit in. Sort it out! The narrative on raw on particular is awful these days. Slightly better on Smackdown aside from stacking adverts in their main event too, literally minutes before the end of the show.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

rkolegend123 said:


> I think it would be for the best honestly, then have HHH back to his heel self post Wrestlemania.


Never even crossed my mind to switch roles. Maybe even ingenious. :clap WWE :clap


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Nah. This is WWE we're talking about.
> 
> The roles should be reversed. Triple H should be trying to fight Batista since he never beat him. Batista shouldn't be trying to fight someone he beat three times already. Again, that's dumb.


That was like 11 fucking years ago and your logic makes no sense.. There are many reasons to want to fight someone...

What if HHH killed Batista's mother.. Should he not wish to challenge him because he already pinned him a few times?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Raw wasn't bad for once. The Prichard era 3.0 has officially begun


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The XL 2 said:


> Raw wasn't bad for once. The Prichard era 3.0 has officially begun


The last segment was all Bruce. From the camera cuts to the timing. Hes a welcome addition for sure.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Pretty good Raw in my view.

When it was getting to be five minutes left in the entire show and Flair hadn't been announced yet, I figured some kinda backstage shit was going down, but Batista? Fuck yeah, dude!

I mean, the match doesn't make much sense, especially Dave as the heel. He's beaten Hunter clean as a whistle three separate times, including at Mania itself, yet HE'S the one seeking this match out? I know we'll learn more in the weeks ahead, but I'm just saying that right now, this story makes little sense. They really need to sell me on it.

I'll say this though; the table's been set for a Hunter win at WrestleMania. He's the avenging babyface against someone his own age, and Dave's been quite a pushover when it comes to taking pinfalls and putting others over when he should be much more protected. See - Mania 30.

Plus, one way or another, no matter how many years go by, HHH always gets that win back.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

The only way Triple H doesn't get the win at WM is if Batista has agreed to work an agreement like Goldberg did.


----------



## Brother_T (Mar 18, 2009)

Well it took 200 HOFers to make the ending of RAW good.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Xenoblade said:


> That was like 11 fucking years ago and your logic makes no sense.. There are many reasons to want to fight someone...
> 
> What if HHH killed Batista's mother.. Should he not wish to challenge him because he already pinned him a few times?


All of the possible reasons are dumb or petty. 

Your comparison isn't the same thing. Totally different issue. Triple H hasn't done anything to provoke Batista. 


Joseph92 said:


> He wasn't invited to Flair's birthday party?


That's such a petty reason though.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

What’s not to understand? HHH never wanted him back at first when Batista wanted to return. Plays perfect to everything


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

I think they should have had Naitch come out for the live crowd before the attack...had the attack in the arena rather than backstage...but I'm overall good with it. WM needs spectacle matches as that's what makes it different. And younger guys on the card get more exposure than they will on a PPV like FastLane.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

They're REALLY over booking this Women's angle, now there's a vacant title AND of course the McMahon's have to pleading with to let people have what they want. Gotta put themselves over.

So much convoluted bullshit thrown into a simple story that fans were already hyped for, in only a month of so. Typical WWE.

That being said, I'm extremely happy for Roman and Batista's actions were surprising (even if a Batista/Triple H match isn't all that appealing to me at this point).


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

One thing I'd like to say is Angle really doesn't need to be wrestling anymore. I'm as big of a mark for the old guys as anyone, but when you can't even turn your head anymore it's time to stay out of the ring.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*RAW WAS LIT. :fuckyeah*


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Wait what happen to Dana vs Natalya? Mojo heel stuff with the mirror?


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

The year is 2019.
- Kurt Angle wins on raw.
- The shield “reunites” for the 100th Time.
- Ric Flair puts over a new, young up and comer in Dave Batista.
- The ring is filled with former world champions in Sting, Shawn Michaels, Steamboat, and Hunter Hearst Helmsley


15 years ago this would have been fucking awesome.

Never change WWE, never change.










In all honesty I liked this Raw. I’m glad Roman is in remission and am excited about the potential of his full time return as long as they don’t force him down everyone’s throats and FFS stop with the shield reunions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I’ll wait until they play out the story behind Batista’s Return...

But for right now... THE ANIMAL IS BACK! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Roman's back and in remission and Dean actually has some fucking direction. I'm happy


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Roman's back and in remission and Dean actually has some fucking direction. I'm happy


LMAO its hilarious how in love with Ambrose you are. Not judging though, I feel the same way about Zelina Vega LOL


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100247160497549312


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> LMAO its hilarious how in love with Ambrose you are. Not judging though, I feel the same way about Zelina Vega LOL


He's my favourite wrestler? Why shouldn't I be excited that WWE actually has something for him to do rather than float around aimlessly?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Roman's back and in remission and Dean actually has some fucking direction. I'm happy


Dean's direction is out of WWE and straight to AEW.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> :lol


LOL what did they expect really? That he was gonna agree with them and say he's going there? :lol


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

As usual RAW is BORE


----------



## Twilight Sky (Feb 19, 2019)

I'm feeling that Batista was offered a big sum of money to return and take a loss to HHH, since each time he's come back, he's always bringing up the fact that HHH has yet to beat him. 



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> One thing I'd like to say is Angle really doesn't need to be wrestling anymore. I'm as big of a mark for the old guys as anyone, but when you can't even turn your head anymore it's time to stay out of the ring.


Angle did a metric fuckton of work for TNA which only took years off his career. Though I'm sure that scripted missed moonsault off the top of a cage against Bobby Roode is what really did it for him. Coupled now with age, yes it's time.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Headliner said:


> All of the possible reasons are dumb or petty.
> 
> Your comparison isn't the same thing. Totally different issue. Triple H hasn't done anything to provoke Batista.
> 
> That's such a petty reason though.


Heels are known to be petty .. Also like I said you don't get everything explained to you the first night of a feud..

Just sit back, shut the hell up and let them tell the story... Knowing wwe they will likely fuck it up but to disregard it as "not making sense" at this point is completely unfair and ridiculous..

My guess is they will likely bring real life elements into it where HHH was ignoring Batista's calls about trying to return or something of that nature..


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

What a miserable show, the amount of awfulness can't be just described in words. Reigns-Lesnar again and babyface Triple H going over Batista 14 years later, Holy fucking YAY.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Wow, I felt the quality of this week's RAW was a little different from the crap we been seeing. From the opening segment with Roman Reigns making his return to announce that he is in remission. The crowd seemed to enjoy seeing him back. But for how long until all the boos come back? And I seriously hope this leukemia stuff wasn't done intentionally to get Roman cheered. 

Some decent quality wrestling matches on teh show too. The Revival losing to the NXT call ups again. The IC Title match between Balor/Rush was good too. Although I see these two as true Cruiserweights, Rush is showing that he belongs on the main roster. Ambrose/McIntrye rematch and it was lengthy only for Ambrose to continue his jobbing tour. But what happened post-match was pretty big. Another Shield reunion? Wasn't Ambrose a heel this whole time? Bayley had a decent match against Nia Jax too with Bayley going over.

I'm a little impartial to the Ronda/Becky/Steph stuff. Does look like they are setting this up as a triple threat match now even though it should be a single's match. That Ronda/Steph promo was good stuff from Ronda though. Lastly, that ending segment. I dont know what to make of it. I hope the WWE doesn't mess this up because it kinda doesn't make sense. Overall decent show this week and I hope they get a decent ratings bump.


----------



## domwwiles (Apr 3, 2017)

Himiko said:


> Well if I remember correctly, Batista has said in a few interviews that for years he’s wanted to come back for a Wrestlemania program with HHH and the WWE didn’t seem to have any interest in even getting back to him. Maybe that’ll be the story


And from Batista himself both h and Steph kinda laughed at him for him saying he is guardians and that it might be his big break......do I have you attention now? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

So they give the Revival the belts but they job them out to NXT call-ups...


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL what did they expect really? That he was gonna agree with them and say he's going there? :lol


Yep he's in character when he's out there.


----------



## CENAS HEEL TURN (Feb 27, 2018)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> So they give the Revival the belts but they job them out to NXT call-ups...


It's tradition. Can't have the tag champions look like, well, champions...


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

for a no DQ match that match between Drew and Dean was pretty underwhelming huh 


and "cancer boy" is back already and he's got a new shirt I said from day one that this leukemia was a hoax


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

The show flowed a lot better than normal, some decent spots to enjoy - followed by some strange things as usual. Revival being destroyed again is weird booking, McIntyre/Strowman/Elias/Lashley etc are in purgatory, no idea why Angle and Mahal was booked, Rousey just sucks, and of course HHH can't help but get his WM match in.

But the show did have a much better vibe to it this week. Naturally Reigns helps on that front, I like how Ambrose was kept off the Shield return thing, Bliss is a +, and for once the show ended with a surprise and a hook as opposed to the usual heels stand tall ending that seems to have been the norm for the last decade.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

The first enjoyable show(minus the women's wrestling and the Alexa-Balor-Rush yawnfest segment and match) in what, months? :lol

Ecstatic that Roman is back!

The Batista return was good.

The best part about Raw is that this finally feels like the RTWM and the WWE knows it:lol 

A bunch of women like Becky and Ronda being the only story on the RTWM= Ratings disaster:lmao

But HHH-Batista and Roman being back = THE REAL DEAL. Hopefully they diminish women's wrestling back into a special attraction or obscurity. especially now that the BIG DOG is back! :lol


----------



## RealLegend Killer (Sep 25, 2014)

Hillhank said:


> for a no DQ match that match between Drew and Dean was pretty underwhelming huh
> 
> 
> and "cancer boy" is back already and he's got a new shirt I said from day one that this leukemia was a hoax




'Cancer boy'? Wow, so cool and edgy


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

The raw mens mid card is a very boring [email protected]@k at the moment and will lead to a bloated filler mania match which is a shame.

Jobbing out the Revival second week in a row. 

No plan at all with Elias. 

Aside from the bookends of the show, last night was awful.


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

RealLegend Killer said:


> 'Cancer boy'? Wow, so cool and edgy




It's a hoax and we all know it


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Let's be real, the best part of the show was the end involving a real true star.

They haven't ended on a proper cliffhanger in what feels like years


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

RealLegend Killer said:


> 'Cancer boy'? Wow, so cool and edgy




FYI Hillhank is a troll in case you haven’t noticed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Checked my phone this morning and seen on twitter that Batista was back.

Marked the fuck out! I know it’s two old dudes going at it but it’ll still be one of the best storylines on the show. Easily.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Roman showed last night that if you let the guy be himself and not some scripted character then he could at least be decent at giving promos. The dude was sincere and it came off well. Much better than the bad one liners that they would give him in the past. In the future, please let the guy say things on his own. It is his best chance at keep getting cheered.

Enjoyed RAW this week. Other than The Revival losing two weeks in a row as new tag team champs and the Womens matches.

I laugh at WWE handing Balor the IC Championship by him beating Lio Rush, then Balor pushing Lio Rush to have a match with him, only for Lio Rush to beat up on Balors leg and cause Balor to struggle while beating him. Balor after that match looked like he had just defeated Braun Strowman. I'm not complaining, i just find it interesting that this Balor push doesn't seem much of one.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Lacey Evans is doing a Scarlett Bordeaux isn't she?


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

*02/25 Raw Discussion Thread: The Big Dog is back*

I enjoyed the Roman promo and the ending was great and well done. Everything in between was just....meh. 

Still slightly better than most RAW's, but the bar isn't exactly very high.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Anyone read the Main Event spoilers


Spoiler: “Main Event



EC3 was on main event and lost to Apollo Crews lol.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Anyone read the Main Event spoilers
> 
> 
> Spoiler: “Main Event
> ...


He's in the top 1%... That still remembers main event exists.


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

This Ronda, Becky angle is a classic case for why simple, but comprehensive storytelling and build always works especially in the prime eras of wrestling. This week, they crammed 2 big plot points into 1 angle and neither hit like they were supposed to. It's way too convoluted.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Anyone else notice Sting just blanking Rollins lmao?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MrEvans said:


> Anyone else notice Sting just blanking Rollins lmao?


Yeah, noticed it too...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100244664894943233


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah, noticed it too...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100244664894943233


You can even see Seth looking super awkward around him.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Aleister Black >> Batista. We couldn’t have ONE WM without a boring meaningless Triple h match?

And justified or not, I don’t blame Sting at all for the way he reacted around Seth.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Aleister Black >> Batista. We couldn’t have ONE WM without a boring meaningless Triple h match?
> 
> And justified or not, I don’t blame Sting at all for the way he reacted around Seth.


Again, it’ll take up 30 minutes of a fucking 7 hour show. If it bothers you so much that they added some much needed star power to the show, just take a bathroom break and come back in time for the much anticipated Asuka/Evans match.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Again, it’ll take up 30 minutes of a fucking 7 hour show. If it bothers you so much that they added some much needed star power to the show, just take a bathroom break and come back in time for the much anticipated Asuka/Evans match.


More like 45min with the intro package, entrances, match and whatever happens after.. all this shit that has no bearing on the future product. The reason they lack star power is exactly this reason. It’s because the past fucking 5 years of WM main events included 1 full timer nobody wanted in that spot vs part-timers, because they couldn’t bother building anyone up to his level to challenge him in a WM main event between 2 full timers, or didn’t want to. Stop relying on these boring old has beens. And you fansX you are part of the problem with this. Because they keep doing it and u keep cheering them. I’d much rather see Orton turn face and beat Batista, That I’d be okey with as Orton is a full timer, there is A SMALL CHANCE, it benefits him after. But fucking HHH? AGAIN???? FUCK THAT SHIT.

You wana know how you build new stars? you have them beat the boring washed up has beens, u don’t have the overrated crap from the past face each-other


----------



## Magnum721 (Jul 11, 2018)

RealLegend Killer said:


> Hillhank said:
> 
> 
> > for a no DQ match that match between Drew and Dean was pretty underwhelming huh
> ...


I have to be that guy, but the tin foil hat wearing part of me wonders if it WAS a work. I mean how would we ever know?

On a side note about Batista, I'm down for him to beat HHH at mania, and then maybe have an up and coming NXT guy save Trips from the beat down of his life. That way you can still elevate a young guy even in a match between two 50 year old men.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Steph saying 'GOAT' fpalm

It was good to see Sting again.


----------



## Magnum721 (Jul 11, 2018)

domwwiles said:


> Himiko said:
> 
> 
> > Well if I remember correctly, Batista has said in a few interviews that for years he’s wanted to come back for a Wrestlemania program with HHH and the WWE didn’t seem to have any interest in even getting back to him. Maybe that’ll be the story
> ...


Exactly. Kinda breaking the fourth wall a little on this one. Feels kinda real even though we all know it's scripted.


----------



## BrokenFreakinNeck (Jan 1, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Aleister Black >> Batista. We couldn’t have ONE WM without a boring meaningless Triple h match?
> 
> And justified or not, I don’t blame Sting at all for the way he reacted around Seth.


I like Black but he's never cut a promo nearly as good as this:


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

BrokenFreakinNeck said:


> I like Black but he's never cut a promo nearly as good as this:


:lol using a guy’s 5/10 decent stuff over his trash career as a mic worker, comparing it to a character THAT SHOULD STAY SILENT. Understand wrestling storytelling before making comparisons that have no place being up for discussion.


----------



## BrokenFreakinNeck (Jan 1, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> :lol using a guy’s 5/10 decent stuff over his trash career as a mic worker, comparing it to a character THAT SHOULD STAY SILENT. Understand wrestling storytelling before making comparisons that have no place being up for discussion.


Well I disagree. I always found heel Batista entertaining.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

BrokenFreakinNeck said:


> Well I disagree. I always found heel Batista entertaining.


I don’t care that he’s entertaining. He might be. I care that he’s 50 years old and facing another 50 year old at Mania just because. The stage where stars are made and moments are created wasted ln has beens that won’t benefit the future product. And then I see a BUNCH OF GEEKS complain about “no stars today”. These are the geeks that have to stop watching. like right now.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Batista put over 4 guys in his last run.

One is currently the Smackdown world champion, the other is fighting for the Raw world championship at Wrestlemania, the other just buried cancer and the other was Dean Ambrose who Batista always said was the star of The Shield (and if we're being honest, he's completely right). 

If he isn't putting over new talent (or burying them like most part-timers), I'm happy for him to work with another part-timer.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I don’t care that he’s entertaining. He might be. I care that he’s 50 years old and facing another 50 year old at Mania just because. The stage where stars are made and moments are created wasted ln has beens that won’t benefit the future product. And then I see a BUNCH OF GEEKS complain about “no stars today”. These are the geeks that have to stop watching. like right now.


So you’re telling me I should stop watching WWE altogether because I find something entertaining that you don’t? This may greatly upset you, but you realize part timers aren’t going anywhere, right? Once Batista, Undertaker, HHH are gone, then you have Cena, Orton, etc waiting in the wings to take their place. If once a year a few of the made guys want to come back for a program, what the fuck is the harm in that?

You’re arguing that it doesn’t help put any of the new guys over. Why should it? You have 10 fucking months a year to concentrate on the new blood and figure out ways to get them connect to the audience. If you think Batista coming back for a quick feud damages everyone around him, you’re delusional. Blame creative and blame the talent for not taking enough chances with the endless hours of air time they receive each and every week.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Erik. said:


> Batista put over 4 guys in his last run.
> 
> One is currently the Smackdown world champion, the other is fighting for the Raw world championship at Wrestlemania, the other just buried cancer and the other was Dean Ambrose who Batista always said was the star of The Shield (and if we're being honest, he's completely right).
> 
> If he isn't putting over new talent (or burying them like most part-timers), I'm happy for him to work with another part-timer.


I don’t know how many people I’ve heard repeat over and over again that they don’t mind the part timers as long as they stick to feuding with each other and the title isn’t involved. Well, that’s exactly what’s happening and they’re still all worked up about it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

KingofKings1524 said:


> So you’re telling me I should stop watching WWE altogether because I find something entertaining that you don’t? This may greatly upset you, but you realize part timers aren’t going anywhere, right? Once Batista, Undertaker, HHH are gone, then you have Cena, Orton, etc waiting in the wings to take their place. If once a year a few of the made guys want to come back for a program, what the fuck is the harm in that?
> 
> You’re arguing that it doesn’t help put any of the new guys over. Why should it? You have 10 fucking months a year to concentrate on the new blood and figure out ways to get them connect to the audience. If you think Batista coming back for a quick feud damages everyone around him, you’re delusional. Blame creative and blame the talent for not taking enough chances with the endless hours of air time they receive each and every week.


"IM UNABLE TO ENJOY ANYTHING BECAUSE SOMETHING ELSE MIGHT NOT HAPPEN!"

Hit the nail on the head buddy.




KingofKings1524 said:


> I don’t know how many people I’ve heard repeat over and over again that they don’t mind the part timers as long as they stick to feuding with each other and the title isn’t involved. Well, that’s exactly what’s happening and they’re still all worked up about it.


Completely agree.

Fans will always moan about something they don't like though.. instead of you know, just enjoying what they do like.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

KingofKings1524 said:


> So you’re telling me I should stop watching WWE altogether because I find something entertaining that you don’t? This may greatly upset you, but you realize part timers aren’t going anywhere, right? Once Batista, Undertaker, HHH are gone, then you have Cena, Orton, etc waiting in the wings to take their place. *If once a year a few of the made guys want to come back for a program, what the fuck is the harm in that?*


How about the fact that they’ve been relying on part-timers being heavily involved in Wrestlemania headlining/main-event matches since 2011, and yet they’ve struggled to create new (big) stars since then? That’s really not a coincidence.

The harm in this match featuring the part-timers is that it potentially takes away 20-30 minutes away from some full-time talents that could benefit from being built up in the Road to Wrestlemania AND from being showcased in the spotlight in the BIGGEST PPV OF THE YEAR.

Thankfully, the bright side in this match is that neither Batista nor Triple H are involved in the world title scene.



> *You’re arguing that it doesn’t help put any of the new guys over. Why should it?* You have 10 fucking months a year to concentrate on the new blood and figure out ways to get them connect to the audience. If you think Batista coming back for a quick feud damages everyone around him, you’re delusional. Blame creative and blame the talent for not taking enough chances with the endless hours of air time they receive each and every week.


Why should it? 

Dude, the fucking point of Wrestlemania is to showcase the current top talents on the grand stage, and to potentially put some of them over too so you can increase the chances of creating more new (and possibly big) stars. Having 2 part-timers taking up a good portion of that ppv time at Wrestlemania, and having most of the other full-timers play 2nd fiddle to them doesn’t do those current talents any favors. 

That’s partially the reason why WWE has a hard time creating new stars nowadays. They’re indirectly telling the viewers that most of the current talents don’t matter nearly as much as the part-timers even though they’re the ones being featured on TV every week of the year (who should be the ones being prioritized instead). Some of the folks here excited for Batista vs Triple H in 2019 are likely the same guys who have the fucking nerve to bitch about the company having “no stars” on here at a weekly basis. 

This is without bringing up the fact that the full-time talents are stuck havingto deal with the shitty booking on a weekly basis. 

For the record, it’s delusional to blame the current talents when many of them actually DO connect with the audience with the (limited) opportunities that they’re given. It’s not their fault that the creative team do such a poor job booking them that they end up cooling/hurting their overness from the crowds.

Maybe if the creative team actually did a good job presenting the current talents well in good consistent shows during those 10 fucking months, and maybe if they bothered having multiple Wrestlemania that had more full-timers in headlining matches; then maybe we wouldn’t even be having this problem now with the “lack of star power,” and maybe the ratings would actually be higher.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Not bad but Batista's return could have been handled way better.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

DammitC said:


> How about the fact that they’ve been relying on part-timers being heavily involved in Wrestlemania headlining/main-event matches since 2011, and yet they’ve struggled to create new (big) stars since then? That’s really not a coincidence.
> 
> The harm in this match featuring the part-timers is that it potentially takes away 20-30 minutes away from some full-time talents that could benefit from being built up in the Road to Wrestlemania AND from being showcased in the spotlight in the BIGGEST PPV OF THE YEAR.
> 
> ...


To be fair, the point of Wrestlemania is the years best stories culminating at the biggest show of the year and it's history is STEEPED in legends and celebrities being put on the show in either wrestling or other on-air personnel. 

Mr T and Lawrence Taylor both main eventing Wrestlemanias Ultimate Warrior vs. HHH, Butterbean boxing, Gimmick battle royal, Akebono sumo wrestling, Mayweather, Bret Hart vs. McMahon, Michael Cole vs. Jerry Lawler all succeeded in doing NOTHING - but a lot of those got eyes on the product. Even if they did take time from others being highlighted.

Legends get eyes on the product. Batista and HHH, whilst taking away "20 minutes from other guys" also get said eyes on said guys. Wrestlemania will ALWAYS have something for every kind of wrestling fan on there. They'll give fans who like older generation legends the likes of Batista/HHH, they'll give the technical wrestling fans the Daniel Bryan championship match, they'll give the womens wrestling fans a historical womens main event etc.

The reason the WWE have a hard time creating stars is because they book them wrong and have nothing for them creatively, nothing to do with part-timers at all. Just look at the likes of Rusev, Wyatt and Ambrose over the last few years who have LOST to legends at Wrestlemania, THATS bad booking and nothing to do with Cena, Taker or Lesnar being in a match with them for example.

What part-timers have shown up over the past 12 months that have stopped other guys from getting over? Batista hasn't. HHH hasn't been competing. Lesnar has been involved in title matches and whilst you COULD argue Strowman, that's 1 guy on the ENTIRE roster. 

The WWE have stopped creating stars because they haven't needed to and they know it. Wrestlemania will be a sell out, regardless of a small minority complaining about Batista/HHH, Becky/Ronda/Charlotte etc. and they'll probably confirm record revenue again (regardless of declining ratings) - let's not forget that the last time Batista came back to the company, he helped put over Bryan on said grandest stage, put over The Shield and now two of those four men will be in World Championship matches at this Wrestlemania whilst Batista is likely in the middle of the card.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Best RAW in a long while. Great opening segment with Roman and I'm liking what they are doing with Ambrose. Shield are brothers, I liked how they defend Ambrose even after all the things he done/said. It's a 'we've got your back no matter what and help you when you are going through battles' thing. I might be looking too much into it but Ambrose's character is going through a difficult period where he wants to apologise to his Shield members but can't find the words to apologise. He knows what he did was wrong and is regretting his decision because his career has gone downhill since doing what he did.

Also, can't remember the last time there was a cliffhanger at the end of a RAW episode. Batista vs Triple H has only had two segments (since Smackdown 1000) and i'm already hyped.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone else think it was dumb as fuck having Nikki Cross on stage out of character? I mean she has stayed in character ever since her debut with Sanity on WWE tv, but now for this 3 minute birthday celebration they think its a good idea to have her totally break character and just stand on stage? What would have been the harm in having her standing there maniacally grinning and clapping or something? Did she really need to break character for that?

It just bugs me nowadays how WWE is so nonchalant about wrestlers just breaking character on tv like its nothing. Welcome to the main roster Nikki where no fucks is given about your character or consistency.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Holy shit. What an episode.

First and foremost, thank God Roman is healthy.
Second, WELCOME BACK BIG DOG!
Ricochet looking dope as always!
Becky/Ronda...meh, okay I guess.
Alexa Bliss looking fine AF!
Possible Shield reunion?
Sasha <3
BATISTA RETURNS!!!!!!! BATISTA V HHH WM35.

:banderas

AND THE RTWM FINALLY BEGINS!

Well done, WWE.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Usually I wouldn't bother with RAW these days, but I heard a lot of GREAT stuff. So I decided to sit down and watch it this week. Really enjoyed it. I'm glad to see Roman is doing well, and all of these new call-ups on RAW is pretty interesting. I still think there's a lot of flaws about the show, but this was really entertaining. A lot of good segments and storyline progression. The way they had Batista return was excellent, he's always meant to be a Heel rather than a babyface and I'm so glad they aren't fucking up his return like last time. I'm not too crazy over Triple H vs. Batista, but it should be fun either way with a good storyline and history behind it. Hopefully it isn't too long and slow. They should get a stip to compensate, because both guys have slowed down a ton over the years.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Usually I wouldn't bother with RAW these days, but I heard a lot of GREAT stuff. So I decided to sit down and watch it this week. Really enjoyed it. I'm glad to see Roman is doing well, and all of these new call-ups on RAW is pretty interesting. I still think there's a lot of flaws about the show, but this was really entertaining. A lot of good segments and storyline progression. The way they had Batista return was excellent, he's always meant to be a Heel rather than a babyface and I'm so glad they aren't fucking up his return like last time. I'm not too crazy over Triple H vs. Batista, but it should be fun either way with a good storyline and history behind it. Hopefully it isn't too long and slow. They should get a stip to compensate, because both guys have slowed down a ton over the years.


What'd you think of the segment where Roman & Seth came to save Dean? They ignored him, but they still saved his ass :lol


----------

